# Go Fund Me took the Canadian truckers money and will be giving it to their approved charities.



## 1srelluc

Well ain't that some shady goings-on.   

Reminds me of the feds that claimed there was a "domestic terrorist" threat for Lobby Day here in Virginia a couple of years back that prompted Klanrobe's "state of emergency" that proved unfounded.

UPDATE: GoFundMe Statement on the Freedom Convoy 2022 Fundraiser


----------



## pknopp

The police instigate violence and then turn them in for violence.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Yeah, I thought about using their site once.  Until I read their "terms of service".

A site definitely ran by Democrats!!!!


----------



## toobfreak

1srelluc said:


> Well ain't that some shady goings-on.
> 
> Reminds me of the feds that claimed there was a "domestic terrorist" threat for Lobby Day here in Virginia a couple of years back that prompted Klanrobe's "state of emergency" that proved unfounded.
> 
> UPDATE: GoFundMe Statement on the Freedom Convoy 2022 Fundraiser



I'd be getting me a fucking good lawyer and be suing some asses!  This is politically-motivated brazen, leftwing corporate theft.

Seems the left have gotten very comfortable stealing everything these days.


----------



## pknopp

toobfreak said:


> I'd be getting me a fucking good lawyer and be suing some asses!  This is politically-motivated brazen, leftwing corporate theft.
> 
> Seems the left have gotten very comfortable stealing everything these days.



 What was stolen?


----------



## 1srelluc

I'm not going to bother checking but it would be interesting to see their list of approved "charities".....I figure the dems are already jockeying for it to go to their various slush fund "charities".


----------



## pknopp

1srelluc said:


> I'm not going to bother checking but it would be interesting to see their list of approved "charities".....I figure the dems are already jockeying for it to go to their various slush fund "charities".



_*we will work with organizers to send all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers and verified by GoFundMe*. _


----------



## Esdraelon

pknopp said:


> What was stolen?


When that Jack Boot finally crashes down on YOUR face, tell us how bad "government is".  People like YOU are the biggest reason that boot can exist in the first place.


----------



## pknopp

ESDRAELON said:


> When that Jack Boot finally crashes down on YOUR face, tell us how bad "government is".  People like YOU are the biggest reason that boot can exist in the first place.



 Noted, you didn't answer my question. You posted without thinking and when I question you on it, instead of answering the question you lamely attack me.

 What did they steal?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

1srelluc said:


> I'm not going to bother checking but it would be interesting to see their list of approved "charities".....I figure the dems are already jockeying for it to go to their various slush fund "charities".


Number one is burn loot murder.


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> What was stolen?


Nine million.


----------



## Uncensored2008

So, GoFundMe is stealing the funds because these are political enemies.

Time to Dox the Gofundme management and executive team so the millions who donated to the convoy can explain to them that stealing is wrong.


----------



## Uncensored2008

pknopp said:


> The police instigate violence and then turn them in for violence.



Will the police investigate the open and outright theft of funds by the crooks at GoFundMe?


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> Nine million.



 Are you sure it wasn't 80 trillion?

 They didn't steal anything.


----------



## pknopp

Uncensored2008 said:


> Will the police investigate the open and outright theft of funds by the crooks at GoFundMe?



 Nothing was stolen. I'm sure that won't stop your rants though.


----------



## Uncensored2008

pknopp said:


> What was stolen?



Millions of dollars.

Learn to read, Herr Nazi.


----------



## Uncensored2008

pknopp said:


> Nothing was stolen. I'm sure that won't stop your rants though.



Lying doesn't alter reality.

GoFundMe stole millions of dollars donated by individuals to support the protest against fascism in Canada


----------



## pknopp

Uncensored2008 said:


> Millions of dollars.
> 
> Learn to read, Herr Nazi.



 I did.

_ *we will work with organizers to send all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers and verified by GoFundMe*. _


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Why not return the money to the donors


----------



## Uncensored2008

pknopp said:


> I did.
> 
> _ *we will work with organizers to send all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers and verified by GoFundMe*. _



So they stole the money and will give it to the charity of their choice instead of who they donors gave it to.

Yep, flat out theft.

The donors need to know the names and addresses of those who stole these funds.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SassyIrishLass said:


> Why not return the money to the donors



Because they are thieves.

Time for a LEGITIMATE alternative.


----------



## pknopp

SassyIrishLass said:


> Why not return the money to the donors



_All donors may submit a request for a full refund until February 19th, 2022 using this dedicated refund form. _

 But why would the donors want it back? It's going where the truckers had set up to receive it.


----------



## pknopp

Uncensored2008 said:


> So they stole the money and will give it to the charity of their choice instead of who they donors gave it to.
> 
> Yep, flat out theft.
> 
> The donors need to know the names and addresses of those who stole these funds.



 Comprehension is not your friend.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Uncensored2008 said:


> Because they are thieves.
> 
> Time for a LEGITIMATE alternative.



It's definitely not a good look for GoFundMe


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> Noted, you didn't answer my question. You posted without thinking and when I question you on it, instead of answering the question you lamely attack me.
> 
> What did they steal?


they stole 9 million dollars,, what are you stupid??


----------



## Uncensored2008

pknopp said:


> _All donors may submit a request for a full refund until February 19th, 2022 using this dedicated refund form. _
> 
> But why would the donors want it back? It's going where the truckers had set up to receive it.



It's meant to pay for fuel, food, and lodging for those protesting against fascism.

GoFundMe stole the money in order to defend fascism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's definitely not a good look for GoFundMe



It's not the first time, either.

They are part of the tech oligarchy - they promote fascism and believe themselves above all laws and constitutions.

They need to be doxxed.


----------



## Uncensored2008

pknopp said:


> Comprehension is not your friend.



My comprehension is fine.

Your lack of integrity is the issue.


----------



## skye

DEVELOPING: Telegram group “Truckers For Freedom” has announced Freedom Truckers are now ready to protest at GoFundMe’s headquarters in Redwood City, CA


----------



## pknopp

Uncensored2008 said:


> My comprehension is fine.
> 
> Your lack of integrity is the issue.



_*all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers*_


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> _*all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers*_


that means they are stealing it from the people it was intended to go too,,


----------



## pknopp

progressive hunter said:


> that means they are stealing it from the people it was intended to go too,,



_*charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers*_


----------



## AMart

They are worse than Payday lenders.


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> _*all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers*_


wait a minute,, where did you get that??

thats not what go fund me said,, here is what they said


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> _*charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers*_


who said that?? thats not what go fund me said,,


----------



## pknopp

progressive hunter said:


> wait a minute,, where did you get that??


 
 The OP's link.


----------



## pknopp

progressive hunter said:


> who said that?? thats not what go fund me said,,



 And yet it is.


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> The OP's link.


you edited it,, why did you do that??


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> And yet it is.


you edited it,, why did you do that??


----------



## pknopp

progressive hunter said:


> you edited it,, why did you do that??



 I answered your question.

 I have no idea where you got what you posted as there is just a cut and paste. I quoted from the OP's link..


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> I answered your question.


you lied by editing important info out of their statement,,

why did you do that??


----------



## pknopp

progressive hunter said:


> you lied by editing important info out of their statement,,
> 
> why did you do that??



 I directly copied what they said.


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> I directly copied what they said.


youre a fucking liar,, you posted a single sentence and  edited that sentence and left out important info,,,


----------



## pknopp

progressive hunter said:


> youre a fucking liar,, you posted a single sentence and  edited that sentence and left out important info,,,



 I posted the entire section more than once and when that seemed to be too much for some to comprehend in one sitting, I dumbed it down for them. I quoted the complete sentence 3-4 times.


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> I posted the entire section more than once and when that seemed to be too much for some to comprehend in one sitting, I dumbed it down for them. I quoted the complete sentence 3-4 times.


youre a fucking liar,, you posted an edited sentence and left out a very important part of it,,

heres the whole sentence

"*we will work with organizers to send all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers and verified by GoFundMe*."

heres what you posted,,

_*"all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers"

WHY DID YOU LIE??*_


----------



## pknopp

progressive hunter said:


> youre a fucking liar,, you posted an edited sentence and left out a very important part of it,,
> 
> heres the whole sentence
> 
> "*we will work with organizers to send all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers and verified by GoFundMe*."
> 
> heres what you posted,,
> 
> _*"all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers"
> 
> WHY DID YOU LIE??*_



 Bite me. I posted the entire sentence 3-4 times. Just because you jump in late, well, that's your problem.

 But all the same, thanks for enforcing my point.


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> Bite me. I posted the entire sentence 3-4 times. Just because you jump in late, well, that's your problem.
> 
> But all the same, thanks for enforcing my point.


youre still a fucking liar and I just proved it,,

WHY DID YOU LIE??


----------



## Concerned American

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Yeah, I thought about using their site once.  Until I read their "terms of service".
> 
> A site definitely ran by Democrats!!!!


I put it in the same category as any other shady internet "gimme" site.  Trash.


----------



## Concerned American

Uncensored2008 said:


> So they stole the money and will give it to the charity of their choice instead of who they donors gave it to.
> 
> Yep, flat out theft.
> 
> The donors need to know the names and addresses of those who stole these funds.


The donors should force refunds and the trucking association should publicize a submission address--problem solved and Go Fund Me has to pay for refunds.


----------



## Gracie

GoFundMe Has Removed The Viral Canadian Trucker Protest Campaign For Violating Its Rules On Violence
					

"We now have evidence from law enforcement that the previously peaceful demonstration has become an occupation, with police reports of violence and other unlawful activity," the company said.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				




_Some protesters have been accused of harassing people at a homeless shelter, desecrating war memorials and monuments, waving racist flags and swastikas, snarling traffic, and obstructing a US–Canadian border crossing. The movement has forced businesses and vaccine clinics to close due to the outpouring of maskless demonstrators.

Earlier this week, GoFundMe froze the rapidly growing campaign, which had raised more than $7 million, to review how the money was being used.



"Organizers provided a clear distribution plan for the initial $1M that was released earlier this week and confirmed funds would be used only for participants who traveled to Ottawa to participate in a peaceful protest," GoFundMe said. "Given how this situation has evolved, no further funds will be directly distributed to the Freedom Convoy organizers."

In a rare move, instead of dealing with refunds, GoFundMe said it would work with organizers to send all remaining funds to "credible and established" charities chosen by Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers that are verified by the fundraising platform._

In other words, gofundme stole that 9 mil. Antifa and blm had bricks delivered, were harassing people, knowing it would be blamed on the truckers. My bet is Trudeau has his stinky hands all over this gfm situation.


----------



## Gracie

Bet BLM will get a chunk of it. 

This is an outrage, too. People sent money to support what the truckers are trying to convey, but now even THAT is beind used for theft. Those who donated CHOSE to give to the truckers to help with food, gas, and unemployment since they cannot work while TRYING to fight for rights. I hope they sue GFM for theft.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Trucker Convoy needs to sue them for a billion dollars


----------



## Gracie

I wonder how Elon Musk feels knowing his 43K just got stolen by GFM.

_From @JewelzTheGem (telegram) 1/31/2022 with the #FreedomConvoy2022

A bunch of police moved in last night we're not exactly sure what's going on or why because there's been absolutely nothing done by the truckers. It's all Antifa and other groups there were pallets of bricks put behind the security lines on Parliament Hill. I guess Trudeau must've approved it because there's high security and you can't dump pallets of bricks off without anyone noticing. So I guess they were hoping to incite a riot and have some weapons available (bricks) and then blame us._


----------



## Gracie

*Elijah Schaffer*@Elijahschaffer
6h·
Fuck @gofundme for stealing money from the middle class. Elitist, fascist scumbags working with police to silence struggling blue collar workers. Egregious.


----------



## night_son

Why can't anyone else seem to figure out that there are no benevolent or "good guy" authorities left in the world to appeal to, either private/commercial or governmental? I mean, is anyone really the least bit shocked a corporation such as Go Fund Me would impose its own politics and in doing so resort to petty tyranny? No CEO or corporate board in the private sector and no sitting elected or appointed politician stands for truth, justice or the American Way. The new American Way? The new Canadian Way? The new European Way? The new Australian Way? Newsflash: they're all evil; none of them care about you or me or anyone else and they're all out to worship gold, government and themselves.


----------



## Gracie

So....GFM and other sites that collect money for donations to whatever cause are now capable and willing to TAKE those donations and give it to people NOT donated to, eh? Nice to know they are thieves now.


----------



## Gracie

GFM did not freeze or steal donations to antifa and blm when they were arrested for looting and burning businesses. Oh. Wait. We all know why now, don't we?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Gracie said:


> waving racist flags and swastikas,


Guess who 










One of Lil Castros offical photographers


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

This is total bullshit ...knew they would do it


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Gracie said:


> GFM did not freeze or steal donations to antifa and blm when they were arrested for looting and burning businesses. Oh. Wait. We all know why now, don't we?


----------



## Smokin' OP

So, 10% of cross-border truckers are dictating what ALL Canadian truckers that did the right thing, do?

Sounds like the US repuliscum party.

Oh' wait it is.

January 27 2022
A crowd-funded convoy, ostensibly fighting against a mandate for truckers to be vaccinated, has raised over $6 million dollars. Its two GoFundMe organizers are previously known figures in Canada’s far-right ecosystem and have publicly made Islamophobic comments. Its loudest promoter, Pat King, is a racist who has tried to incite his audience to violence more times than you can count.

Some convoy supporters, like the Diagolon network, are even saying that they want this to be Canada’s very own January 6th, referring to the attempted insurrection in Washington, DC that led to multiple deaths and widespread arrests. Diagolon is an accelerationist movement, which means they believe a revolution is inevitable and necessary to collapse the current system. It’s also rife with neo-Nazis.

Tamara Lich and B.J. Dichter, neither of whom are truck drivers, are currently listed as the organizers of the GoFundMe page. Dichter was a late addition, only added this week. 

Scrutiny of the convoy has increased, which according to the Canadian Press, briefly resulted in the crowdsourcing website freezing donations. Shortly thereafter, one-time Conservative Party of Canada candidate, People’s Party of Canada booster, and co-founder of the podcast network _Possibly Correct,_ Benjamin “BJ” Dichter appeared as a co-organizer on the GoFundMe page.

Likely laughing all the way to the bank..........................SUCKERS.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Punch them back twice as hard. Message going out.  Make them pay:

Do not use the gofundme.com refund form.
Issue a charge-back/open a dispute with your bank, this way, 
gofundme will have to pay 15USD, or more, for each charge-back
request, plus the refund value.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## SweetSue92

Smokin' OP said:


> So, 10% of cross-border truckers are dictating what ALL Canadian truckers that did the right thing, do?
> 
> Sounds like the US repuliscum party.
> 
> Oh' wait it is.
> 
> January 27 2022
> A crowd-funded convoy, ostensibly fighting against a mandate for truckers to be vaccinated, has raised over $6 million dollars. Its two GoFundMe organizers are previously known figures in Canada’s far-right ecosystem and have publicly made Islamophobic comments. Its loudest promoter, Pat King, is a racist who has tried to incite his audience to violence more times than you can count.
> 
> Some convoy supporters, like the Diagolon network, are even saying that they want this to be Canada’s very own January 6th, referring to the attempted insurrection in Washington, DC that led to multiple deaths and widespread arrests. Diagolon is an accelerationist movement, which means they believe a revolution is inevitable and necessary to collapse the current system. It’s also rife with neo-Nazis.
> 
> Tamara Lich and B.J. Dichter, neither of whom are truck drivers, are currently listed as the organizers of the GoFundMe page. Dichter was a late addition, only added this week.
> 
> Scrutiny of the convoy has increased, which according to the Canadian Press, briefly resulted in the crowdsourcing website freezing donations. Shortly thereafter, one-time Conservative Party of Canada candidate, People’s Party of Canada booster, and co-founder of the podcast network _Possibly Correct,_ Benjamin “BJ” Dichter appeared as a co-organizer on the GoFundMe page.
> 
> Likely laughing all the way to the bank..........................SUCKERS.



You all are losing so hard.

It's glorious


----------



## candycorn

Gracie said:


> GoFundMe Has Removed The Viral Canadian Trucker Protest Campaign For Violating Its Rules On Violence
> 
> 
> "We now have evidence from law enforcement that the previously peaceful demonstration has become an occupation, with police reports of violence and other unlawful activity," the company said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Some protesters have been accused of harassing people at a homeless shelter, desecrating war memorials and monuments, waving racist flags and swastikas, snarling traffic, and obstructing a US–Canadian border crossing. The movement has forced businesses and vaccine clinics to close due to the outpouring of maskless demonstrators.
> 
> Earlier this week, GoFundMe froze the rapidly growing campaign, which had raised more than $7 million, to review how the money was being used.
> 
> 
> 
> "Organizers provided a clear distribution plan for the initial $1M that was released earlier this week and confirmed funds would be used only for participants who traveled to Ottawa to participate in a peaceful protest," GoFundMe said. "Given how this situation has evolved, no further funds will be directly distributed to the Freedom Convoy organizers."
> 
> In a rare move, instead of dealing with refunds, GoFundMe said it would work with organizers to send all remaining funds to "credible and established" charities chosen by Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers that are verified by the fundraising platform._
> 
> In other words, gofundme stole that 9 mil. Antifa and blm had bricks delivered, were harassing people, knowing it would be blamed on the truckers. My bet is Trudeau has his stinky hands all over this gfm situation.



All lies...






Nobody stole anything...


----------



## toobfreak

Gracie said:


> Bet BLM will get a chunk of it.
> 
> This is an outrage, too. People sent money to support what the truckers are trying to convey, but now even THAT is beind used for theft. Those who donated CHOSE to give to the truckers to help with food, gas, and unemployment since they cannot work while TRYING to fight for rights. I hope they sue GFM for theft.



I could be wrong but I don't think GFM can legally do this unless they wrote something into the fine print.  I mean, what a sweet scam if you offer a service to collect money to go to various causes, then decide after they've collected millions or whatever, that you changed your mind and are reneging on your end of the contract on arbitrary grounds and instead are just going to keep the money and use it for yourself!  Because that is what GFM is doing here, they are misappropriating the money towards what THEY see fit to use it for after making a promise of delivery!

The time to refuse service would have been at the ONSET, when they opened the GFM account for the reasons therein.  I mean, it really is NONE of their business what you are creating the fund for, so long as it isn't obviously criminal or illegal in intent.

At this point if GFM wants to back out now, I think worst they should be able to do would be to simply refund the donations back to whomever originally gave them.  What this is really about is GFM seeing the increasing polarization of the trucking issue and now afraid that all the woke assholes who oppose the truck movement will go all cancel culture on THEIR asses!


----------



## Smokin' OP

SweetSue92 said:


> You all are losing so hard.
> 
> It's glorious


NOT me, I didn't give the thieves any $$$
Gullible, republitards  get suckered................................AGAIN.

When does the stupidity stop?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

candycorn said:


> All lies...
> 
> View attachment 597246
> 
> Nobody stole anything...


GFY GFM


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> So, 10% of cross-border truckers are dictating what ALL Canadian truckers that did the right thing, do?
> 
> Sounds like the US repuliscum party.
> 
> Oh' wait it is.
> 
> January 27 2022
> A crowd-funded convoy, ostensibly fighting against a mandate for truckers to be vaccinated, has raised over $6 million dollars. Its two GoFundMe organizers are previously known figures in Canada’s far-right ecosystem and have publicly made Islamophobic comments. Its loudest promoter, Pat King, is a racist who has tried to incite his audience to violence more times than you can count.
> 
> Some convoy supporters, like the Diagolon network, are even saying that they want this to be Canada’s very own January 6th, referring to the attempted insurrection in Washington, DC that led to multiple deaths and widespread arrests. Diagolon is an accelerationist movement, which means they believe a revolution is inevitable and necessary to collapse the current system. It’s also rife with neo-Nazis.
> 
> Tamara Lich and B.J. Dichter, neither of whom are truck drivers, are currently listed as the organizers of the GoFundMe page. Dichter was a late addition, only added this week.
> 
> Scrutiny of the convoy has increased, which according to the Canadian Press, briefly resulted in the crowdsourcing website freezing donations. Shortly thereafter, one-time Conservative Party of Canada candidate, People’s Party of Canada booster, and co-founder of the podcast network _Possibly Correct,_ Benjamin “BJ” Dichter appeared as a co-organizer on the GoFundMe page.
> 
> Likely laughing all the way to the bank..........................SUCKERS.


Really pisses you Leftards that blue collar workers are standing up against the establishment


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> Really pisses you Leftards that blue collar workers are standing up against the establishment


No, it pisses me off that 10% of truckers that cross the border are making 90% Canadians, look like US republitards.

Here's an idea that republiscum will hate.

I you don't want the vaccine, fine, stay in Canada.
You can't cross the border, because *YOU *made *YOUR *decision?

Cry me a river.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Gracie said:


> Bet BLM will get a chunk of it.
> 
> This is an outrage, too. People sent money to support what the truckers are trying to convey, but now even THAT is beind used for theft. Those who donated CHOSE to give to the truckers to help with food, gas, and unemployment since they cannot work while TRYING to fight for rights. *I hope they sue GFM for theft.*



  This should not just be a matter of a civil tort.

  This is fraud and theft.  Criminal charges need to be brought.


----------



## JGalt

GoFundMe could be permanently put out of business if people who donated demanded a chargeback. Credit card companies usually refund purchases with no questions asked, and every chargeback would cost GoFundMe $28.


----------



## AMart

GF promoted donations to the illegal and violent Chazz/Chop garbage.








						FLASHBACK: GoFundMe supported Antifa-occupied ‘CHAZ/CHOP’ even after people were murdered
					

GoFundMe financially supported and promoted the illegal “Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone” or CHAZ/CHOP in Seattle.




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## RodISHI

__





						Loading…
					





					www.givesendgo.com


----------



## RodISHI

Adopt a trucker https://www.givesendgo.com/Warroomcanadanet

Fuel for the truckers in protest https://www.givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> No, it pisses me off that 10% of truckers that cross the border are making 90% Canadians, look like US republitards.
> 
> Here's an idea that republiscum will hate.
> 
> I you don't want the vaccine, fine, stay in Canada.
> You can't cross the border, because *YOU *made *YOUR *decision?
> 
> Cry me a river.


Ah. So it’s good to oppress all minority groups, they just have to shutup and take it. 
I expected such.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Gracie said:


> Bet BLM will get a chunk of it.
> 
> This is an outrage, too. People sent money to support what the truckers are trying to convey, but now even THAT is beind used for theft. Those who donated CHOSE to give to the truckers to help with food, gas, and unemployment since they cannot work while TRYING to fight for rights. I hope they sue GFM for theft.



Can they sue the convoy people if the funds were not used for food, gas, and unemployment?


----------



## Maxnovax

The should be arrested immediately


----------



## Weatherman2020

Golfing Gator said:


> Can they sue the convoy people if the funds were not used for food, gas, and unemployment?


No, because the fund is to support them. If they use it to pay a mortgage or medical bills or whiskey, that’s their need.


----------



## lg325

GoFundMe Seizes $10 Million of Trucker Protest Fundraising, Will Give to Charities Instead *Didn't know this was legal. I  wonder what other ''charities'' the money would go to.  It should just shift the money to another site.  *


----------



## Otis Mayfield

lg325 said:


> GoFundMe Seizes $10 Million of Trucker Protest Fundraising, Will Give to Charities Instead *Didn't know this was legal. I  wonder what other ''charities'' the money would go to.  It should just shift the money to another site.  *



There are a lot of scams when Joe Scammer opens up a GoFundMe for someone he doesn't even know, then collects the money and runs off.

GoFundMe has a contract where they can do pretty much anything they want. You agree to that contract when you sign up.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Otis Mayfield said:


> There are a lot of scams when Joe Scammer opens up a GoFundMe for someone he doesn't even know, then collects the money and runs off.
> 
> GoFundMe has a contract where they can do pretty much anything they want. You agree to that contract when you sign up.


So what this is legal theft, the.people didn't donate to the go fund me charity's of choice


----------



## DudleySmith

lol hilarious. Big corporation rips off uppity proles yet again. And, it's legal.


----------



## Obiwan

The truckers are already organizing a convoy and protest in DC, like the one in Canada....

Be sure to stock up on what you can find on the bare shelves before March 1.....


----------



## imawhosure

lg325 said:


> GoFundMe Seizes $10 Million of Trucker Protest Fundraising, Will Give to Charities Instead *Didn't know this was legal. I  wonder what other ''charities'' the money would go to.  It should just shift the money to another site.  *



This is exactly why people are now creating a "parallel economy."  It started with Parlor and Rumble, and now continuing on from there.  They even created a site to compete with Stripes.


----------



## pknopp

Wyatt earp said:


> So what this is legal theft, the.people didn't donate to the go fund me charity's of choice



 And that isn't what is happening. I'm not going to elaborate as there is already a long thread on this.


----------



## Death Angel

toobfreak said:


> could be wrong but I don't think GFM can legally do this


Except they did


----------



## Golfing Gator

Weatherman2020 said:


> No, because the fund is to support them. If they use it to pay a mortgage or medical bills or whiskey, that’s their need.



If that is the way it is stated on the Go Fund Me Page then I would say the GFM was wrong.  But somehow I doubt that is what the convoy people claimed when begging for money


----------



## Wyatt earp

pknopp said:


> And that isn't what is happening. I'm not going to elaborate as there is already a long thread on this.


Yes it is didn't you read the link?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

lg325 said:


> GoFundMe Seizes $10 Million of Trucker Protest Fundraising, Will Give to Charities Instead *Didn't know this was legal. I  wonder what other ''charities'' the money would go to.  It should just shift the money to another site.  *


Go to GoFundMe and demand that they refund your donations.  I just did.



			https://support.gofundme.com/hc/en-us/articles/204150420-Requesting-a-Refund
		


I vow never to use GoFundMe again and hope their suicide is a lengthy and painful one.


----------



## JoeBlow

Gracie said:


> GoFundMe Has Removed The Viral Canadian Trucker Protest Campaign For Violating Its Rules On Violence
> 
> 
> "We now have evidence from law enforcement that the previously peaceful demonstration has become an occupation, with police reports of violence and other unlawful activity," the company said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Some protesters have been accused of harassing people at a homeless shelter, desecrating war memorials and monuments, waving racist flags and swastikas, snarling traffic, and obstructing a US–Canadian border crossing. The movement has forced businesses and vaccine clinics to close due to the outpouring of maskless demonstrators.
> 
> Earlier this week, GoFundMe froze the rapidly growing campaign, which had raised more than $7 million, to review how the money was being used.
> 
> 
> 
> "Organizers provided a clear distribution plan for the initial $1M that was released earlier this week and confirmed funds would be used only for participants who traveled to Ottawa to participate in a peaceful protest," GoFundMe said. "Given how this situation has evolved, no further funds will be directly distributed to the Freedom Convoy organizers."
> 
> In a rare move, instead of dealing with refunds, GoFundMe said it would work with organizers to send all remaining funds to "credible and established" charities chosen by Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers that are verified by the fundraising platform._
> 
> In other words, gofundme stole that 9 mil. Antifa and blm had bricks delivered, were harassing people, knowing it would be blamed on the truckers. My bet is Trudeau has his stinky hands all over this gfm situation.


MPs vote to call GoFundMe to testify at Commons committee on convoy protest​https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/convoy-protest-mps-gofundme-1.6338433


----------



## Otis Mayfield

Gracie said:


> Bet BLM will get a chunk of it.
> 
> This is an outrage, too. People sent money to support what the truckers are trying to convey, but now even THAT is beind used for theft. Those who donated CHOSE to give to the truckers to help with food, gas, and unemployment since they cannot work while TRYING to fight for rights. I hope they sue GFM for theft.




*"Bet BLM will get a chunk of it."*


Only USMB could turn a story like this racist.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ah. So it’s good to oppress all minority groups, they just have to shutup and take it.
> I expected such.


"Minority groups"?
You make it sound like a race, instead of a cult.
They have choices.
It's not like they are losing their jobs, they can still drive in Canada, they just can't cross the border.
SOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo........................BOO fucking hoo.


----------



## bugs

night_son said:


> Why can't anyone else seem to figure out that there are no benevolent or "good guy" authorities left in the world to appeal to, either private/commercial or governmental? I mean, is anyone really the least bit shocked a corporation such as Go Fund Me would impose its own politics and in doing so resort to petty tyranny? No CEO or corporate board in the private sector and no sitting elected or appointed politician stands for truth, justice or the American Way. The new American Way? The new Canadian Way? The new European Way? The new Australian Way? Newsflash: they're all evil; none of them care about you or me or anyone else and they're all out to worship gold, government and themselves.


it's the REASON Why this UPRISING is so very IMPORTANT!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Weatherman2020 said:


> Punch them back twice as hard. Message going out.  Make them pay:
> 
> Do not use the gofundme.com refund form.
> Issue a charge-back/open a dispute with your bank, this way,
> gofundme will have to pay 15USD, or more, for each charge-back
> request, plus the refund value.


Good advice.  Wish I'd read this before I demanded my refund.

Either way, it's going to be fun to watch GoFundMe scrambling with all the action against them.  I hope it hurts.

*HONK HONK HONK*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Smokin' OP said:


> "Minority groups"?
> You make it sound like a race, instead of a cult.
> They have choices.
> It's not like they are losing their jobs, they can still drive in Canada, they just can't cross the border.
> SOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo........................BOO fucking hoo.


Definition of "cult" -- People who scare Smokin' OP


----------



## Delldude

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Guess who
> 
> View attachment 597239
> 
> 
> View attachment 597240
> 
> One of Lil Castros offical photographers


I think I saw some of them outside the capitol January 6th.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> "Minority groups"?
> You make it sound like a race, instead of a cult.
> They have choices.
> It's not like they are losing their jobs, they can still drive in Canada, they just can't cross the border.
> SOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo........................BOO fucking hoo.


A minority believe in abortion. Glad you agree all abortionists should shutup and go along.


----------



## Delldude

candycorn said:


> All lies...
> 
> View attachment 597246
> 
> Nobody stole anything...


Gofundme now has lost credibility.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Otis Mayfield said:


> There are a lot of scams when Joe Scammer opens up a GoFundMe for someone he doesn't even know, then collects the money and runs off.
> 
> GoFundMe has a contract where they can do pretty much anything they want. You agree to that contract when you sign up.


*HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK *


----------



## DukeU

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"Bet BLM will get a chunk of it."*
> 
> 
> Only USMB could turn a story like this racist.


What is racist about that statement?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Guess who
> 
> View attachment 597239
> 
> 
> View attachment 597240
> 
> One of Lil Castros offical photographers


The Stasi of both nations use the same tactics.


----------



## Weatherman2020

candycorn said:


> All lies...
> 
> View attachment 597246
> 
> Nobody stole anything...


The money was given for a purpose. GoFuckYou changed those terms without consent for no purpose other than to support the fascist government.


----------



## Delldude

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"Bet BLM will get a chunk of it."*
> 
> 
> Only USMB could turn a story like this racist.


I hear they need money for up and coming legal issues.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Obiwan said:


> The truckers are already organizing a convoy and protest in DC, like the one in Canada....
> 
> Be sure to stock up on what you can find on the bare shelves before March 1.....


Many of us have been "stocking up" for years.  This is why.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> A minority believe in abortion. Glad you agree all abortionists should shutup and go along.


Only in religious nut job/republitard circles......................UNLESS they get their side piece knocked up.


----------



## Delldude

Smokin' OP said:


> Only in religious nut job/republitard circles......................UNLESS they get their side piece knocked up.


Watch it Dude, cleaning my gun and reading my Bible.....


----------



## Smokin' OP

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Definition of "cult" -- People who scare Smokin' OP


Yeah, they do and these nut jobs demand to own firearms.

JFK Jr. is coming back.
JFK Jr. was disguised as Mick Jagger when the Stones played in Dallas.
Bill Gates put microchip tracking devices in the covid-19 vaccine.
Lizard people run the world.
Trump was sent by god to arrest the lizard people.

January 7 2022
A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.




QAnon Star Who Said Only ‘Idiots’ Get Vax Dies of COVID​Will Sommer
January 7, 2022·3 min read


A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.
Cirsten Weldon had amassed tens of thousands of followers across right-wing social media networks by promoting the pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy under the screenname “CirstenW.” She was prominent enough to become a sort of QAnon interpreter for comedian conspiracy theorist Roseanne Barr and started recording videos about QAnon with her.

Weldon focused on attacking vaccines and other efforts to fight COVID-19, saying in one video that Dr. Anthony Fauci “needs to be hung from a rope.” She claimed the vaccine killed people and even recorded herself yelling at people standing in line to receive vaccines.

“The vaccines kill, don’t get it!” Weldon warned the waiting vaccine recipients in an undated video posted to one of her online accounts. “This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”


----------



## toobfreak

Death Angel said:


> Except they did



Yes, and who can trust them now that once a fund is developed, that the people at GFM won't renege and keep the money to spend their way?  They should go out of business now after being sued out the ass and emprisoned for grand theft or embezzlement.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Delldude said:


> Watch it Dude, cleaning my gun and reading my Bible.....


I believe that.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Smokin' OP said:


> Yeah, they do and these nut jobs demand to own firearms.
> 
> JFK Jr. is coming back.
> JFK Jr. was disguised as Mick Jagger when the Stones played in Dallas.
> Bill Gates put microchip tracking devices in the covid-19 vaccine.
> Lizard people run the world.
> Trump was sent by god to arrest the lizard people.
> 
> January 7 2022
> A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QAnon Star Who Said Only ‘Idiots’ Get Vax Dies of COVID​Will Sommer
> January 7, 2022·3 min read
> 
> 
> A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.
> Cirsten Weldon had amassed tens of thousands of followers across right-wing social media networks by promoting the pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy under the screenname “CirstenW.” She was prominent enough to become a sort of QAnon interpreter for comedian conspiracy theorist Roseanne Barr and started recording videos about QAnon with her.
> 
> Weldon focused on attacking vaccines and other efforts to fight COVID-19, saying in one video that Dr. Anthony Fauci “needs to be hung from a rope.” She claimed the vaccine killed people and even recorded herself yelling at people standing in line to receive vaccines.
> 
> “The vaccines kill, don’t get it!” Weldon warned the waiting vaccine recipients in an undated video posted to one of her online accounts. “This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”


Well, now that you got that all out of your system, go get a booster.  Make us happy.


----------



## Delldude

Smokin' OP said:


> I believe that.


----------



## Death Angel

toobfreak said:


> Yes, and who can trust them now that once a fund is developed, that the people at GFM won't renege and keep the money to spend their way?  They should go out of business now after being sued out the ass and emprisoned for grand theft or embezzlement.


Unfortunately,  I use gofundme to help certain "charities" I deemed worthy and will continue to, because it is often yhe only option, but I prefer venmo when I can.  Thankfully I did not give to this cause.  For those who did, the best option was given in the first few posts


----------



## ThisIsMe

So, those people should be able to get their money back, but, they claim to have evidence of violence. OK, so, I went to YouTube, because you know if anything like that happened, it would be on YouTube.

I searched "trucker convoy turns violent" and "trucker  convoy violence" and only 1 video was returned. About an incident with an Ottawa man.

So, does anyone have any video of this violence enough that prompted gfm to take down their campaign?

Sounds to me, more like gfm just didn't want to allow the campaign of people against mandates.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Smokin' OP said:


> NOT me, I didn't give the thieves any $$$
> Gullible, republitards  get suckered................................AGAIN.
> 
> When does the stupidity stop?
> 
> View attachment 597250


*HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK *


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Guess who
> 
> View attachment 597239
> 
> 
> View attachment 597240
> 
> One of Lil Castros offical photographers








Obvious FBI is obvious


----------



## Canon Shooter

Does the GoFund me site state that, in the case where a fund raiser breaks their rules, they can give the money to whoever they want?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> Only in religious nut job/republitard circles......................UNLESS they get their side piece knocked up.


From your inner circle bubble world anyway.
Your belief that minorities should be submissive and have no say is a longtime historical belief within the Democratic Party.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Canon Shooter said:


> Does the GoFund me site state that, in the case where a fund raiser breaks their rules, they can give the money to whoever they want?


A. No rule was violated. 
B. When rules were violated the money was refunded to the donors.

This is just a way to keep the donations out of the hands of the protesters. People are unlikely to give again.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> Yeah, they do and these nut jobs demand to own firearms.
> 
> JFK Jr. is coming back.
> JFK Jr. was disguised as Mick Jagger when the Stones played in Dallas.
> Bill Gates put microchip tracking devices in the covid-19 vaccine.
> Lizard people run the world.
> Trump was sent by god to arrest the lizard people.
> 
> January 7 2022
> A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QAnon Star Who Said Only ‘Idiots’ Get Vax Dies of COVID​Will Sommer
> January 7, 2022·3 min read
> 
> 
> A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.
> Cirsten Weldon had amassed tens of thousands of followers across right-wing social media networks by promoting the pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy under the screenname “CirstenW.” She was prominent enough to become a sort of QAnon interpreter for comedian conspiracy theorist Roseanne Barr and started recording videos about QAnon with her.
> 
> Weldon focused on attacking vaccines and other efforts to fight COVID-19, saying in one video that Dr. Anthony Fauci “needs to be hung from a rope.” She claimed the vaccine killed people and even recorded herself yelling at people standing in line to receive vaccines.
> 
> “The vaccines kill, don’t get it!” Weldon warned the waiting vaccine recipients in an undated video posted to one of her online accounts. “This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”


The fact remains that the vaccines at best keep you from getting sicker than you may have. Much like ivermectin does.
Vaccinated people are the primary spreaders at this point, so a requirement to be vaccinated is anti science.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Right this minute, they are broken, but I donated here this morning.  They have collected approximately $.75M US.



			https://givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022
		


PS -- They're Christian based.  GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Otis Mayfield

Vaccination policy will add to supply chain issues: Truckers - Auto Service World
					

A vaccination policy for cross-border travellers will impact the supply chain, as a chunk of the trucking workforce will exit the industry, warned the




					www.autoserviceworld.com
				





90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated.

What exactly are they protesting?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Otis Mayfield said:


> Vaccination policy will add to supply chain issues: Truckers - Auto Service World
> 
> 
> A vaccination policy for cross-border travellers will impact the supply chain, as a chunk of the trucking workforce will exit the industry, warned the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoserviceworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated.
> 
> What exactly are they protesting?


You really don't know, do you?  So why are you here running your uneducated mouth?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Gracie said:


> GFM did not freeze or steal donations to antifa and blm when they were arrested for looting and burning businesses. Oh. Wait. We all know why now, don't we?


The longer outrages like this go on the more people must be faced with seeing how the left operates.
And it's very dirty. 
I wasn't aware that the Canadian truckers were behind ANY dirty tricks or anti social behavior.

Yet Go Fund Me decides to step in like mommy and daddy and place their judgement ahead of 
the people that deliberately sent their money to assist the truckers....not whoever GFM deems
is worthy of such donations. 

The left is forced to reveal themselves the longer these issues arise and what is revealed is ugly
and authoritarian at heart.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Otis Mayfield said:


> Vaccination policy will add to supply chain issues: Truckers - Auto Service World
> 
> 
> A vaccination policy for cross-border travellers will impact the supply chain, as a chunk of the trucking workforce will exit the industry, warned the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoserviceworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated.
> 
> What exactly are they protesting?


Tell it to Sears Catalog underwear model, Justin Trudeau.  He's the one who is behind this draconian mandate.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Gracie said:


> GoFundMe Has Removed The Viral Canadian Trucker Protest Campaign For Violating Its Rules On Violence
> 
> 
> "We now have evidence from law enforcement that the previously peaceful demonstration has become an occupation, with police reports of violence and other unlawful activity," the company said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Some protesters have been accused of harassing people at a homeless shelter, desecrating war memorials and monuments, waving racist flags and swastikas, snarling traffic, and obstructing a US–Canadian border crossing. The movement has forced businesses and vaccine clinics to close due to the outpouring of maskless demonstrators.
> 
> Earlier this week, GoFundMe froze the rapidly growing campaign, which had raised more than $7 million, to review how the money was being used.
> 
> 
> 
> "Organizers provided a clear distribution plan for the initial $1M that was released earlier this week and confirmed funds would be used only for participants who traveled to Ottawa to participate in a peaceful protest," GoFundMe said. "Given how this situation has evolved, no further funds will be directly distributed to the Freedom Convoy organizers."
> 
> In a rare move, instead of dealing with refunds, GoFundMe said it would work with organizers to send all remaining funds to "credible and established" charities chosen by Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers that are verified by the fundraising platform._
> 
> In other words, gofundme stole that 9 mil. Antifa and blm had bricks delivered, were harassing people, knowing it would be blamed on the truckers. My bet is Trudeau has his stinky hands all over this gfm situation.


Care4all tyranny like this….


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Otis Mayfield said:


> Vaccination policy will add to supply chain issues: Truckers - Auto Service World
> 
> 
> A vaccination policy for cross-border travellers will impact the supply chain, as a chunk of the trucking workforce will exit the industry, warned the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoserviceworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated.
> 
> What exactly are they protesting?


You don't know why they're protesting.  Why are you here?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Golfing Gator said:


> Can they sue the convoy people if the funds were not used for food, gas, and unemployment?


 What do you think, Socrates?

People give money of their own free will to aid the truckers. The money is no more conditional than
Patrice Cullors spending millions of dollars in BLM donations to buy luxury homes for her relatives.

And there is ZERO evidence that money is being misused by protest organizers. So your post is idiotic.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Weatherman2020 said:


> A. No rule was violated.
> B. When rules were violated the money was refunded to the donors.
> 
> This is just a way to keep the donations out of the hands of the protesters. People are unlikely to give again.



I understand that.

Whether a rule was broken or not is ultimately what the question is. GoFundMe apparently believes a rule has been broken.

Also, what's been done in the past doesn't necessarily set precedent. Has GFM ever confiscated money in the past?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

I wonder if BLM donations were refunded or withheld?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> What do you think, Socrates?
> 
> People give money of their own free will to aid the truckers. The money is no more conditional than
> Patrice Cullors spending millions of dollars in BLM donations to buy luxury homes for her relatives.
> 
> And there is ZERO evidence that money is being misused by protest organizers. So your post is idiotic.



I think the money should be used for specific things only, and those things should be listed on the GFM page.

If I gave money for someone's cancer treatments and I found out they used it for a trip to Cancun I would be pissed.


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> If that is the way it is stated on the Go Fund Me Page then I would say the GFM was wrong.  But somehow I doubt that is what the convoy people claimed when begging for money


if I give a cause $, I give THAT cause money. for the middleman to say "no" and redirect to their choices is pure bullshit. 

give it to me cause or give it back to me.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Otis Mayfield said:


> Vaccination policy will add to supply chain issues: Truckers - Auto Service World
> 
> 
> A vaccination policy for cross-border travellers will impact the supply chain, as a chunk of the trucking workforce will exit the industry, warned the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoserviceworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated.
> 
> What exactly are they protesting?


87% of Americans are not black, why are they protesting?


----------



## Delldude

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> PS -- They're Christian based.  GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So is Catholic Charities who are buying plane tickets for illegals and getting reimbursed for it with our tax dollars. 
Isn't that money laundering?


----------



## Golfing Gator

iceberg said:


> if I give a cause $, I give THAT cause money. for the middleman to say "no" and redirect to their choices is pure bullshit.
> 
> give it to me cause or give it back to me.



I agree


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Golfing Gator said:


> I think the money should be used for specific things only, and those things should be listed on the GFM page.
> 
> If I gave money for someone's cancer treatments and I found out they used it for a trip to Cancun I would be pissed.


I would too but A) there's no evidence that the leadership of the Trucker's Protest is actually misusing funds.
And B) no money was freely given with certain provisions of the donation guaranteed.

For instance if GFM funds are used by convoy organizers to publicize the reasons for the protest (through newspaper ads, etc.) to combat left wing misinformation then that seems very reasonable to me.

Especially considering how the mainstream media serves as a free public relations arm of the government
in Ottawa (and in the US, of course) and always has.

When the Boy Leader of Canada gets up and announces the truckers are fascists and stand for "hate, abuse
and racism" those are all incredible lies that must be countered.


----------



## hjmick

iceberg said:


> if I give a cause $, I give THAT cause money. for the middleman to say "no" and redirect to their choices is pure bullshit.
> 
> give it to me cause or give it back to me.












						GoFundMe will refund donations to Canadian trucker protest
					





					theweek.com


----------



## Oddball

Canadian trucker Freedom Convoy embraces GiveSendGo after GoFundMe censorship
					

Alternative platforms are supporting the truckers after they were blocked from mainstream crowdfunding.




					reclaimthenet.org


----------



## Weatherman2020

Canon Shooter said:


> I understand that.
> 
> Whether a rule was broken or not is ultimately what the question is. GoFundMe apparently believes a rule has been broken.
> 
> Also, what's been done in the past doesn't necessarily set precedent. Has GFM ever confiscated money in the past?


“On Wednesday, GoFundMe paused and is reviewing the campaign “to ensure it complies with our terms of service and applicable laws and regulations.”

Taking the money for other purposes is stealing. Their intent was to take the pool of money people are willing to donate and piss it away on other things in order to deprive the truckers of their donations.


----------



## Oddball

hjmick said:


> GoFundMe will refund donations to Canadian trucker protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theweek.com


Class action was a-brewin'.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Gracie said:


> GoFundMe Has Removed The Viral Canadian Trucker Protest Campaign For Violating Its Rules On Violence
> 
> 
> "We now have evidence from law enforcement that the previously peaceful demonstration has become an occupation, with police reports of violence and other unlawful activity," the company said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Some protesters have been accused of harassing people at a homeless shelter, desecrating war memorials and monuments, waving racist flags and swastikas, snarling traffic, and obstructing a US–Canadian border crossing. The movement has forced businesses and vaccine clinics to close due to the outpouring of maskless demonstrators.
> 
> Earlier this week, GoFundMe froze the rapidly growing campaign, which had raised more than $7 million, to review how the money was being used.
> 
> 
> 
> "Organizers provided a clear distribution plan for the initial $1M that was released earlier this week and confirmed funds would be used only for participants who traveled to Ottawa to participate in a peaceful protest," GoFundMe said. "Given how this situation has evolved, no further funds will be directly distributed to the Freedom Convoy organizers."
> 
> In a rare move, instead of dealing with refunds, GoFundMe said it would work with organizers to send all remaining funds to "credible and established" charities chosen by Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers that are verified by the fundraising platform._
> 
> In other words, gofundme stole that 9 mil. Antifa and blm had bricks delivered, were harassing people, knowing it would be blamed on the truckers. My bet is Trudeau has his stinky hands all over this gfm situation.


That is FRAUD on the part of GoFundMe.  They should be in prison for that shit.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Oddball said:


> Class action was a-brewin'.


The punitive damages will be in the billions.

EDIT:
Millions. 

I misread the net worth at $600 billion, but it's only $600 million.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The punitive damages will be in the billions.



Can you show that it is not part of their TOS?   Have you ever given via GFM?  Did you read all the small print?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Delldude said:


> So is Catholic Charities who are buying plane tickets for illegals and getting reimbursed for it with our tax dollars.
> Isn't that money laundering?


I think it has something to do with the word "Catholic".

Maybe.  Who knows?  If they are, they need to be offered a long drop from a short rope.

I honestly don't think the two have anything to do with each other.


----------



## Oddball

Alternate here, for all who are interested....Pass it on...









						Canadian trucker Freedom Convoy embraces GiveSendGo after GoFundMe censorship
					

Alternative platforms are supporting the truckers after they were blocked from mainstream crowdfunding.




					reclaimthenet.org


----------



## Gracie

Paypal started that shit a long time ago. If a buyer complained about an item and asked for a refund from the seller and the seller said NO REFUNDS in the description, Paypal would keep the money to give back to the buyer anyway. *But not only that..they froze ALL the money in the sellers paypal account...not just the unhappy buyer. *They got sued.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

Golfing Gator said:


> Can you show that it is not part of their TOS?   Have you ever given via GFM?  Did you read all the small print?



Yeah, with all the scammers trying to scam sincere donors for all kinds of causes, you know GoFundMe has an iron clad contract that everyone signs.


----------



## Gracie

Delldude said:


> Gofundme now has lost credibility.


NOBODY is going to trust them any more. Color their asses gone.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Otis Mayfield said:


> Yeah, with all the scammers trying to scam sincere donors for all kinds of causes, you know GoFundMe has an iron clad contract that everyone signs.


*HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK *


----------



## Gracie

The field joins the truckers: they will take the tractors to the street because of Sánchez's abandonment
					

The agricultural sector no longer supports the current situation. The generalized rise in the price of energy, together with that of other raw materials, such as seeds, feed or fertilizers, have enormously triggered the production costs of Spanish farmers and ranchers. In this way – and in the...




					www.kiratas.com


----------



## Gracie

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Right this minute, they are broken, but I donated here this morning.  They have collected approximately $.75M US.
> 
> 
> 
> https://givesendgo.com/FreedomConvoy2022
> 
> 
> 
> PS -- They're Christian based.  GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Link does not work. Folks, lets hope its because their servers are overwhelmed with donations.


----------



## Concerned American

Gracie said:


> GoFundMe Has Removed The Viral Canadian Trucker Protest Campaign For Violating Its Rules On Violence
> 
> 
> "We now have evidence from law enforcement that the previously peaceful demonstration has become an occupation, with police reports of violence and other unlawful activity," the company said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Some protesters have been accused of harassing people at a homeless shelter, desecrating war memorials and monuments, waving racist flags and swastikas, snarling traffic, and obstructing a US–Canadian border crossing. The movement has forced businesses and vaccine clinics to close due to the outpouring of maskless demonstrators.
> 
> Earlier this week, GoFundMe froze the rapidly growing campaign, which had raised more than $7 million, to review how the money was being used.
> 
> 
> 
> "Organizers provided a clear distribution plan for the initial $1M that was released earlier this week and confirmed funds would be used only for participants who traveled to Ottawa to participate in a peaceful protest," GoFundMe said. "Given how this situation has evolved, no further funds will be directly distributed to the Freedom Convoy organizers."
> 
> In a rare move, instead of dealing with refunds, GoFundMe said it would work with organizers to send all remaining funds to "credible and established" charities chosen by Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers that are verified by the fundraising platform._
> 
> In other words, gofundme stole that 9 mil. Antifa and blm had bricks delivered, were harassing people, knowing it would be blamed on the truckers. My bet is Trudeau has his stinky hands all over this gfm situation.


I'm sure that the DNC and MSM are complicit as well.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Concerned American said:


> I'm sure that the DNC and MSM are complicit as well.


The left is giving the Boy Leader of Canada all sorts of political cover.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Oddball said:


> Alternate here, for all who are interested....Pass it on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian trucker Freedom Convoy embraces GiveSendGo after GoFundMe censorship
> 
> 
> Alternative platforms are supporting the truckers after they were blocked from mainstream crowdfunding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reclaimthenet.org


They've already raised  $1,026,918.  Great start.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Oddball said:


> View attachment 597403


LOVE THE NEW AVATAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## progressive hunter

Florida, Louisiana to INVESTIGATE GoFundMe over Freedom Convoy THEFT. Meanwhile $1Mill raised on GiveSendGo
					

When GoFundMe pulled the plug on the trucker protest Freedom Convoy’s fundraiser they decided to keep the money raised to that point unless someone specifically requested a refund, and were p…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

progressive hunter said:


> Florida, Louisiana to INVESTIGATE GoFundMe over Freedom Convoy THEFT. Meanwhile $1Mill raised on GiveSendGo
> 
> 
> When GoFundMe pulled the plug on the trucker protest Freedom Convoy’s fundraiser they decided to keep the money raised to that point unless someone specifically requested a refund, and were p…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therightscoop.com


I LOVE IT!

GiveSendGo currently at USD $1,118,935.  That's a lot of gas and food!   GO TRUCKERS, GO!
*
HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK*


----------



## Osiris-ODS

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's definitely not a good look for GoFundMe


Damn sure isn't. I will most definitely never use GoFundMe again.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Osiris-ODS said:


> Damn sure isn't. I will most definitely never use GoFundMe again.


GiveSendGo keeps crashing, but I checked about 10 minutes ago and they've raised
USD $1,118,935​
Update:
USD $1,131,837​


----------



## iceberg

hjmick said:


> GoFundMe will refund donations to Canadian trucker protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theweek.com


They are toast


----------



## iceberg

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The punitive damages will be in the billions.
> 
> EDIT:
> Millions.
> 
> I misread the net worth at $600 billion, but it's only $600 million.


musk should buy gofundme then double the current donation.


----------



## ranfunck

Smokin' OP said:


> "Minority groups"?
> You make it sound like a race, instead of a cult.
> They have choices.
> It's not like they are losing their jobs, they can still drive in Canada, they just can't cross the border.
> SOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo........................BOO fucking hoo.


You dont get it, its about all mandates. BOO fucking hoo


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Hope they enjoy their horrible press coverage.

Even Elon Musk blasted them over this shit.


----------



## Moonglow

They said the donors could reclaim their doantions.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Moonglow said:


> They said the donors could reclaim their doantions.


By filling out a special form but the donors weren't even notified!

Now EVERYONE is automatically getting their money back because of the outrage. 

Fuck GOFUNDME


----------



## Canon Shooter

Weatherman2020 said:


> “On Wednesday, GoFundMe paused and is reviewing the campaign “to ensure it complies with our terms of service and applicable laws and regulations.”
> 
> Taking the money for other purposes is stealing. Their intent was to take the pool of money people are willing to donate and piss it away on other things in order to deprive the truckers of their donations.



I don't necessarily disagree with you about it being theft. I'm just wondering if it's been done before...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moonglow has never been interested in facts kinda like you have never been interested thst the man you have your head up the ass of shady brady,has disgraced the sport of football same as his coach Belicheat.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

GoFundMe should be defunded

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Moonglow has never been interested in facts kinda like you have never been interested thst the man you have your head up the ass of shady brady,has disgraced the sport of football same as his coach Belicheat.


Sigh....

I have NEVER rooted for the Pats 

Recognizing Brady as the GOAT doesn't make me his fan.

Get a grip ffs


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

You expected a corrupt organization that is founded on DNC "values" to be honest and trustworthy?


----------



## candycorn

Weatherman2020 said:


> The money was given for a purpose. GoFuckYou changed those terms without consent for no purpose other than to support the fascist government.


And returned the money.  Nothing was stolen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sigh....
> 
> I have NEVER rooted for the Pats
> 
> Recognizing Brady as the GOAT doesn't make me his fan.
> 
> Get a grip ffs



your nose grows miles long fake chiefs fan. 
All you ever do is make excuse after  excuse for  what thst phony fraud cheater does.he is the same as his coach mr fake chiefs fan,REAL chiefs fans in kc  I am friends with,don’t deny reality as you do he has disgraced the sport as he has in his role in deflategate and what a cheater he is who cannot achieve greatness without cheating same as his coach and having the refs in his pockets.  That he has disgraced the game worse than the black Sox ever did in baseball by MILES.

THEY unlike you, acknowledge REALITY how he has disgraced the sport and don’t deny reality as you do that he has the refs in his pockets or that he is a wuss who would never have lasted one season in theNFL back in the days when Marino and Kelly played when football was football and defenses were allowed to play defense and quarterbacks did not have a skirt on them as they do now and got thrown around like ragdolls. Baby brady is such a wuss he could not even take a mere hit to the knee by a defender and missed an entire season from it and then went and whined to the NFL they needed to change the rules fir quarterbacks to protect him from imjury t poor baby.  

and they bowed down to him and granted the whiny brats wish even putting skirts on quarterbacks even more so than they already had.yeah he is such a goat,he is a wuss who would not have even lasted one season back then in Marino and Kelly’s  day and age ,an era where REAL men played quaterback and were not a crybaby and whine to the the NFL to change rules fir them cause of a mere hit to the knee.

ss always,you have your head up his ass fake ass chiefs fan.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

GoFundMe outed itself as a leftist shithole


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh and you like gayboy quarterbacks as well obviously,there
is a pic of brady kissing both Kraft and Belicheat on the MOUTH after winning the Super Bowl,nice to see you are not only a fan of quarterbacks who have to cheat to achieve greatness and have tainted a great sport,but a fan of bi sexual quarterbacks as well. .great character there you have.what wonderful,role models you choose.


----------



## Turtlesoup

pknopp said:


> What was stolen?


Donations---

Even now that GOFUND will refund the money to donors (after attempting to steal it and give it to someone else), the fact remains that the truckers had raised $9 million in donations that they were due--and GOFUNDME has taken/stolen these donations without cause.   They do need to be sued----GOFUNDME owes the TRUCKERS $9 million in actual damages and such have a hefty punitive damage award rewarded.


----------



## Turtlesoup

pknopp said:


> Are you sure it wasn't 80 trillion?
> 
> They didn't steal anything.


GOFUNDME STOLE----


----------



## pknopp

Turtlesoup said:


> Donations---
> 
> Even now that GOFUND will refund the money to donors (after attempting to steal it and give it to someone else), the fact remains that the truckers had raised $9 million in donations that they were due--and GOFUNDME has taken/stolen these donations without cause.   They do need to be sued----GOFUNDME owes the TRUCKERS $9 million in actual damages and such have a hefty punitive damage award rewarded.



 They didn't take anything.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

pknopp said:


> They didn't take anything.



They got stuffed thanks to Texas and Florida


You can stop foolishly trying to defend them now


----------



## skye




----------



## Missourian

I thought everyone knew GoFundMe was garbage...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Oh and you like gayboy quarterbacks as well obviously,there
> is a pic of brady kissing both Kraft and Belicheat on the MOUTH after winning the Super Bowl,nice to see you are not only a fan of quarterbacks who have to cheat to achieve greatness and have tainted a great sport,but a fan of bi sexual quarterbacks as well. .great character there you have.what wonderful,role models you choose.


You sir are a certifiable nut


----------



## Wyatt earp

Grampa Murked U said:


> Hope they enjoy their horrible press coverage.
> 
> Even Elon Musk blasted them over this shit.


And the third thread on this topic don't you look?


----------



## skye

Missourian said:


> I thought everyone knew GoFundMe was garbage...



Yes, even worse than that!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Missourian said:


> I thought everyone knew GoFundMe was garbage...


I had no clue


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wyatt earp said:


> And the third thread on this topic don't you look?


I entered my title and nothing similar came up. 

Is there a reason this story offends you to the point that you want it suppressed?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Grampa Murked U said:


> I entered my title and nothing similar came up.
> 
> Is there a reason this story offends you to the point that you want it suppressed?


I just did the same thing, you need glasses










DeSantis to investigate GoFundMe over Canada trucker fund
Feb 5 (Reuters) - Florida Governor Ron DeSantis said on Saturday it was fraud for GoFundMe to...





GOFUNDME attempted to STEAL 10 MILLION DOLLARS
Hope they enjoy their horrible press coverage. Even Elon Musk blasted them over this shit.





GoFundMe to Issue Refunds of #FreedomConvoy2022 Donations After Massive Backlash
Looks like DeSantis was threatening criminal charges. Somebody was going to


----------



## Missourian

Grampa Murked U said:


> I had no clue


When Kyle Rittenhouse started a GoFundMe page for donations toward his criminal defense GoFundMe took it down even though it violated none of their terms of service.









						Kyle Rittenhouse GoFundMe campaigns removed
					

GoFundMe confirmed Thursday it removed fundraisers created on its site in support of Kyle Rittenhouse, a teen arrested for murder following a deadly shooting in Kenosha, Wisconsin.




					m.washingtontimes.com


----------



## hadit

Missourian said:


> When Kyle Rittenhouse started a GoFundMe page for donations toward his criminal defense GoFundMe took it down even though it violated none of their terms of service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Rittenhouse GoFundMe campaigns removed
> 
> 
> GoFundMe confirmed Thursday it removed fundraisers created on its site in support of Kyle Rittenhouse, a teen arrested for murder following a deadly shooting in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.washingtontimes.com


Cancel culture doesn't recognize things like consistency and reason.


----------



## Leo123

pknopp said:


> What was stolen?


Nothing because GoFundMe was outed and, instead of just taking the donations and doing what they want with them now, have to give it back to the donors.   They really had no business shutting down the fund in the first place.


----------



## Leo123

pknopp said:


> They didn't take anything.


They would have if they hadn't been caught red handed.


----------



## Leo123

GoFundMe now has a new name.....GoFuckMe


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Wyatt earp said:


> I just did the same thing, you need glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeSantis to investigate GoFundMe over Canada trucker fund
> Feb 5 (Reuters) - Florida Governor Ron DeSantis said on Saturday it was fraud for GoFundMe to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOFUNDME attempted to STEAL 10 MILLION DOLLARS
> Hope they enjoy their horrible press coverage. Even Elon Musk blasted them over this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoFundMe to Issue Refunds of #FreedomConvoy2022 Donations After Massive Backlash
> Looks like DeSantis was threatening criminal charges. Somebody was going to


Cry more?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Grampa Murked U said:


> Cry more?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"Bet BLM will get a chunk of it."*
> 
> 
> Only USMB could turn a story like this racist.



  Only a subhuman left *wrong*-wing piece of shit would try to claim that it is _“racist”_ to express concern that funds donated in support of a legitimate cause might be misappropriated and used to support of mob of violent criminals and terrorists such as _Black *LIES* Matter_.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

maybe they will be replaced by a better service
Top 6 GoFundMe Alternatives for Powerful Fundraisers​








						Top 7 GoFundMe Alternatives for Powerful Fundraisers
					

Need GoFundMe alternatives? Have you tried Fundly, Bonfire, or Indiegogo? Click to learn more about our top picks for simple and effective fundraising.




					doublethedonation.com
				





Fundly. Best GoFundMe Alternative for Mobile-First Fundraising. Fundly’s …
Givebutter. Best GoFundMe Alternative for Donor Management. Givebutter …
Bonfire. Best GoFundMe Alternative for T-Shirt Fundraising. If you’re looking …
Snowball. Best GoFundMe Alternative for Auctions and Events. Snowball …
See full list on doublethedonation.com


----------



## pknopp

SassyIrishLass said:


> They got stuffed thanks to Texas and Florida
> 
> 
> You can stop foolishly trying to defend them now



 I'm doing no such thing. I would have NEVER used them to start with. I would NEVER use them for anything but I'm not going to lie about the situation.


----------



## pknopp

Leo123 said:


> Nothing because GoFundMe was outed and, instead of just taking the donations and doing what they want with them now, have to give it back to the donors.   They really had no business shutting down the fund in the first place.



 Sounds to me that law enforcement got to them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

pknopp said:


> I'm doing no such thing. I would have NEVER used them to start with. I would NEVER use them for anything but I'm not going to lie about the situation.



GoFundMe is now being investigated by two states. Probably more to come

They effed up


----------



## pknopp

SassyIrishLass said:


> GoFundMe is now being investigated by two states. Probably more to come
> 
> They effed up



 Close them up for all I care.


----------



## Wyatt earp

pknopp said:


> I'm doing no such thing. I would have NEVER used them to start with. I would NEVER use them for anything but I'm not going to lie about the situation.


Oh really I just searched you on go fund me


----------



## skye

Gofundme  will change its name , and rightly so,  to Gofuckme.

Pardon my French.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> You sir are a certifiable nut


The truth hurts your feelings I see you firnthe fake chiefs fan you are who has his head up Brady’s ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> Yes, even worse than that!
> 
> 
> View attachment 597555


Amen to that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Golfing Gator said:


> Can you show that it is not part of their TOS?   Have you ever given via GFM?  Did you read all the small print?


In Texas, that is actionable under the deceptive trade practices act, and also under the companion federal law.  

It will be millions, not billions.  I misread the net worth.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

candycorn said:


> And returned the money.  Nothing was stolen.


It is still deceptive trade.  How much in interest did GFM earn?  They should disgorge those funds and pay treble damages on top of it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

candycorn said:


> And returned the money.  Nothing was stolen.


except the interest GFM earned fraudulently.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> From your inner circle bubble world anyway.
> Your belief that minorities should be submissive and have no say is a longtime historical belief within the Democratic Party.


WTF?
Canadian truckers refusing to take the covid-19 vaccine aren't "minorities", anymore than the traitors that attacked the capitol building are.
They're just a group of whiny snowflakes.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> The fact remains that the vaccines at best keep you from getting sicker than you may have. Much like ivermectin does.
> Vaccinated people are the primary spreaders at this point, so a requirement to be vaccinated is anti science.


Sure just like getting the flu or smallpox vaccine is "anti-science".


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

pknopp said:


> I did.
> 
> _ *we will work with organizers to send all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers and verified by GoFundMe*. _


No. No. A hundred times: Fucking No. Absolutely not.

It is irrelevant that they want to give the money to charities, it was never their money to begin with to do with as they please. It is theft either way.

GoFundMe provides a service to direct donations where people want their money to go. There is nothing they can do with that money beyond closing the account or preventing donations in the first place; which they did not do. 
They allowed donations to accumulate to the tune of _nine million dollars_ and now they think they can appropriate that money for their own purposes.

This bullshit better get struck down real quick.


----------



## fncceo

pknopp said:


> What was stolen?



I'm assuming GoFundMe.com is incorporated in California.

Under California *Penal Code section 484*, any person who uses fraud or deceit to obtain possession to money, labor, or real personal property is guilty of theft by trick.

Theft by Fraud, Deceit or Trick - California Penal Code 484​
*However, if it IS incorporated in California, I doubt you could find a public prosecutor to file charges.*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

pknopp said:


> _*charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers*_


No. Unless they turn it over to the Freedom Convoy for whom the money was meant, it is theft.

This is so wrong on so many levels, I cannot believe you are actully defending it.


----------



## Smokin' OP

ranfunck said:


> You dont get it, its about all mandates. BOO fucking hoo


Really?
Canada mandates Canadian truck drivers have a class 1 driver's license.
Canada mandates between October 1 and April 30 Canadian truck drivers must carry 4 tire chains on their trucks and install them when instructed to do so.
Canada mandates Canadian truck drivers keep 14 days of logbook sheets in their trucks at all times.
Canada mandates Canadian drivers to take and pass a physical every two years.

Canada mandates hepatitis b vaccines, tetanus vaccines, influenza vaccines, polio vaccines, Diphtheria vaccines while or an infant or toddler.

Don't hear a peep about ALL those mandates.
Why aren't they whining about those?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure just like getting the flu or smallpox vaccine is "anti-science".


Are you worried about catching polio or smallpox?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF?
> Canadian truckers refusing to take the covid-19 vaccine aren't "minorities", anymore than the traitors that attacked the capitol building are.
> They're just a group of whiny snowflakes.


You stupid


mi·nor·i·ty
/məˈnôrədē/

the smaller number or part, especially a number that is less than half the whole number.
"a minority party"


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> Really?
> Canada mandates Canadian truck drivers have a class 1 driver's license.
> Canada mandates between October 1 and April 30 Canadian truck drivers must carry 4 tire chains on their trucks and install them when instructed to do so.
> Canada mandates Canadian truck drivers keep 14 days of logbook sheets in their trucks at all times.
> Canada mandates Canadian drivers to take and pass a physical every two years.
> 
> Canada mandates hepatitis b vaccines, tetanus vaccines, influenza vaccines, polio vaccines, Diphtheria vaccines while or an infant or toddler.
> 
> Don't hear a peep about ALL those mandates.
> Why aren't they whining about those?


Don’t worry. FDA says they’ll let you know all about the mystery substance they injected you with in the year 2097.

And oh yeah. It’s against the law for you to sue for any ill effects or death the mystery substance caused you


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> Are you worried about catching polio or smallpox?


No.
My oldest brother got smallpox, he doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> Don’t worry. FDA says they’ll let you know all about the mystery substance they injected you with in the year 2097.


Mystery?
The tracking molecule?


Weatherman2020 said:


> And oh yeah. It’s against the law for you to sue for any ill effects or death the mystery substance caused you


Ummmmmmmmmm.
That the policy with any vaccine.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Wyatt earp said:


> You stupid
> 
> 
> mi·nor·i·ty
> /məˈnôrədē/
> 
> the smaller number or part, especially a number that is less than half the whole number.
> "a minority party"


You're the stupid one.
It was stated minorities, not minority, dumbass.

"Your belief that minorities should be submissive and have no say is a longtime historical belief within the Democratic Party".

Your belief that a minority of people would be more appropriate.

Minorities indicate race in America.


Wyatt earp said:


> You stupid
> 
> 
> mi·nor·i·ty
> /məˈnôrədē/
> 
> the smaller number or part, especially a number that is less than half the whole number.
> "a minority party"


----------



## Wyatt earp

Smokin' OP said:


> You're the stupid one.
> It was stated minorities, not minority, dumbass.
> 
> "Your belief that minorities should be submissive and have no say is a longtime historical belief within the Democratic Party".
> 
> Your belief that a minority of people would be more appropriate.
> 
> Minorities indicate race in America.


The plural of minority is minorities duh!


----------



## Smokin' OP

Wyatt earp said:


> The plural of minority is minorities duh!


Holy shit,  another "genius"?
Very good.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> Mystery?
> The tracking molecule?
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmm.
> That the policy with any vaccine.


The policy is to inform the public 75 years later?
Hilarious and pathetic


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> Mystery?
> The tracking molecule?
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmm.
> That the policy with any vaccine.


Hilarious watching you ‘protected’ cultists live in morbid fear of the ChiCom Flu. I bet you drive around wearing a mask too.


----------



## pknopp

Ghost of a Rider said:


> No. No. A hundred times: Fucking No. Absolutely not.
> 
> It is irrelevant that they want to give the money to charities, it was never their money to begin with to do with as they please. It is theft either way.
> 
> GoFundMe provides a service to direct donations where people want their money to go. There is nothing they can do with that money beyond closing the account or preventing donations in the first place; which they did not do.
> They allowed donations to accumulate to the tune of _nine million dollars_ and now they think they can appropriate that money for their own purposes.
> 
> This bullshit better get struck down real quick.



 LOL, you sign an agreement with entity you partner with. Why is it you want the government to be able to step in and over ride an agreement two people voluntarily entered in to?


----------



## pknopp

fncceo said:


> I'm assuming GoFundMe.com is incorporated in California.
> 
> Under California *Penal Code section 484*, any person who uses fraud or deceit to obtain possession to money, labor, or real personal property is guilty of theft by trick.
> Theft by Fraud, Deceit or Trick - California Penal Code 484​
> *However, if it IS incorporated in California, I doubt you could find a public prosecutor to file charges.*



 I've never read the agreement as I would never use Go Fund Me but I'm willing to bet the disclaimers are in the agreement they agreed to.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> The policy is to inform the public 75 years later?
> Hilarious and pathetic


It is.
Yeah, a judge thought so, too.

January 7 2022
A federal judge in Texas on Thursday ordered the Food and Drug Administration to make public the data it relied on to license Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine, imposing a dramatically accelerated schedule that should result in the release of all information within about eight months.

That’s roughly 75 years and four months faster than the FDA said it could take to complete a Freedom of Information Act request by a group of doctors and scientists seeking an estimated 450,000 pages of material about the vaccine.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hilarious watching you ‘protected’ cultists live in morbid fear of the ChiCom Flu. I bet you drive around wearing a mask too.


I'm vaccinated from the Trump flu.
Hilarious is watching the Trump/Q NUTS on ventilators begging to get the vaccination.

January 7 2022
A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.

Cirsten Weldon had amassed tens of thousands of followers across right-wing social media networks by promoting the pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy under the screenname “CirstenW.” She was prominent enough to become a sort of QAnon interpreter for comedian conspiracy theorist Roseanne Barr and started recording videos about QAnon with her.

“The vaccines kill, don’t get it!” Weldon warned the waiting vaccine recipients in an undated video posted to one of her online accounts. “This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”

Bub-bye.


----------



## OldFlame

pknopp said:


> Nothing was stolen. I'm sure that won't stop your rants though.



Did the people that donated the money, donate to these 'charities'?  No, they donated to a specific cause, and if their money isn't going to that cause, it should be refunded.  I can see you screaming theft had they done the same with all of the BLM money, and now that money is in the hands of the founders buying million dollar gated mansions and who knows what else.  They've never had to show where all that money went, not one red cent.


----------



## pknopp

OldFlame said:


> Did the people that donated the money, donate to these 'charities'?  No, they donated to a specific cause, and if their money isn't going to that cause, it should be refunded.


 
 Which GoFundMe is doing if that is what you request. If not it goes the the charity of the truckers choice. Your option.




OldFlame said:


> I can see you screaming theft had they done the same with all of the BLM money, and now that money is in the hands of the founders buying million dollar gated mansions and who knows what else.  They've never had to show where all that money went, not one red cent.



 I would laugh if BLM hadn't done their homework and used GOFUNDME. Why would I be upset if two entities agree to something and that is what happens?


----------



## BlackSand

.

Bunch of donors tell Go Fund Me to Go Pound Sand ... 

Go Fund Me decides to drop the silly nonsense and send the donors their money back ...
Before they screw up and stick their foot farther down their throat.

.​


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> I'm vaccinated from the Trump flu.
> Hilarious is watching the Trump/Q NUTS on ventilators begging to get the vaccination.
> 
> January 7 2022
> A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.
> 
> Cirsten Weldon had amassed tens of thousands of followers across right-wing social media networks by promoting the pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy under the screenname “CirstenW.” She was prominent enough to become a sort of QAnon interpreter for comedian conspiracy theorist Roseanne Barr and started recording videos about QAnon with her.
> 
> “The vaccines kill, don’t get it!” Weldon warned the waiting vaccine recipients in an undated video posted to one of her online accounts. “This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”
> 
> Bub-bye.


Hilarious!  You Vax Cultists spend ever second 7/24 worrying about catching the manmade ChiCom Flu.  Even see you Karens driving around alone wearing a mask. Pure entertainment!


----------



## Weatherman2020

pknopp said:


> Which GoFundMe is doing if that is what you request. If not it goes the the charity of the truckers choice. Your option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would laugh if BLM hadn't done their homework and used GOFUNDME. Why would I be upset if two entities agree to something and that is what happens?


No shock you defend theft. Most Leftards love evil.


----------



## iceberg

pknopp said:


> I'm doing no such thing. I would have NEVER used them to start with. I would NEVER use them for anything but I'm not going to lie about the situation.


then you agree they did initially plan to divert the donations to areas of their choice?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure just like getting the flu or smallpox vaccine is "anti-science".



  Do you understand that genuine, legitimate vaccines, such as those for the flu or smallpox, are something totally different than this dangerous, experimental mRNA shit?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hilarious watching you ‘protected’ cultists live in morbid fear of the ChiCom Flu. I bet you drive around wearing a mask too.


----------



## pknopp

iceberg said:


> then you agree they did initially plan to divert the donations to areas of their choice?



 I have no idea. I've seen nothing that states that.


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> I have no idea. I've seen nothing that states that.


thats because you edited their quote and also ignored it when you read it,,


----------



## AsherN

Weatherman2020 said:


>


The chargeback will be denied because GFM has stated that they will refund anybody who asks.


----------



## candycorn

GFM returned the money to the donors.  Nothing was re-directed.


----------



## pknopp

progressive hunter said:


> thats because you edited their quote and also ignored it when you read it,,



 LOL


----------



## candycorn

pknopp said:


> I have no idea. I've seen nothing that states that.


Neither has he.


----------



## AsherN

Otis Mayfield said:


> Vaccination policy will add to supply chain issues: Truckers - Auto Service World
> 
> 
> A vaccination policy for cross-border travellers will impact the supply chain, as a chunk of the trucking workforce will exit the industry, warned the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoserviceworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated.
> 
> What exactly are they protesting?


It's better than that. They are protesting the Canadian mandate that truckers must be vaccinated to come into Canada. Say it affects their livelyhood. But of course, they would have to be vaccinated to get in the US in the first place. logic fail.


----------



## Uriel

pknopp said:


> I did.
> 
> _ *we will work with organizers to send all remaining funds to credible and established charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy 2022 organizers and verified by GoFundMe*. _


If I received a whole lot of money from a large group of people for the explicit purpose of sending it to a specific group of people but I decided to shift it to a totally different group of people, then I would end up in jail.

Now, it is true that GoFundMe has some rather broad terms of service (like a lot of these sites) and they supposedly are offering refunds, but terms of service are not ironclad legally.


----------



## pknopp

Uriel said:


> If I received a whole lot of money from a large group of people for the explicit purpose of sending it to a specific group of people but I decided to shift it to a totally different group of people, then I would end up in jail.


 
 It's in the agreement you signed with them.



Uriel said:


> Now, it is true that GoFundMe has some rather broad terms of service (like a lot of these sites) and they supposedly are offering refunds, but terms of service are not ironclad legally.



 Perhaps not. Sue them. I have a feeling they will not win.

 It's funny that so many want to place all blame on GoFundMe as opposed to those who turned the truckers in.


----------



## Uriel

AsherN said:


> It's better than that. They are protesting the Canadian mandate that truckers must be vaccinated to come into Canada. Say it affects their livelyhood. But of course, they would have to be vaccinated to get in the US in the first place. logic fail.


Technically, that's true.  However, originally, only Canada required vaccinations for foreign truckers to enter Canada.  The US didn't follow suit until later.

Many of the truckers protesting in Canada are protesting about being forced to vaccinate just to keep their jobs overall, not because of it hindering border crossings.


----------



## Uriel

pknopp said:


> It's in the agreement you signed with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps not. Sue them. I have a feeling they will not win.
> 
> It's funny that so many want to place all blame on GoFundMe as opposed to those who turned the truckers in.


Terms of service still cannot contradict local laws.  Some jurisdictions have restrictive laws regarding consumer rights that effectively nullify conditions in something like a EULA or TOS.  A lot of people don't realize this, which is probably why many companies still have broad TOS.  Not enough people take them to court, I suppose.

I agree that the cops are culpable as well.  However, GoFundMe has a history of screwing people over due to politics.  It's why setting up the fund with them was a mistake to begin with.  However, not everyone pays attention to how biased many companies are.


----------



## iceberg

pknopp said:


> I have no idea. I've seen nothing that states that.


then you are not looking vs just calling people liars. 









						GoFundMe backtracks on redistributing money for Canadian truckers, under threat of fraud investigation
					

Facing a potential fraud investigation by the state of Florida, GoFundMe reversed a decision to redistribute money given by thousands of donors to the Canadian "Freedom Convoy" protesting COVID-19 regulations.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## colfax_m

That’s a lot of money that conservatives are sending to promote illegal activity.


----------



## pknopp

Uriel said:


> Terms of service still cannot contradict local laws.  Some jurisdictions have restrictive laws regarding consumer rights that effectively nullify conditions in something like a EULA or TOS.  A lot of people don't realize this, which is probably why many companies still have broad TOS.  Not enough people take them to court, I suppose.
> 
> I agree that the cops are culpable as well.  However, GoFundMe has a history of screwing people over due to politics.  It's why setting up the fund with them was a mistake to begin with.  However, not everyone pays attention to how biased many companies are.



 I've said over and over that I would have never used them to start with. I'm simply countering the idea that they stole the money.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> That’s a lot of money that conservatives are sending to promote illegal activity.


how is it illegal to stand up against an oppressive government??


----------



## SassyIrishLass

colfax_m said:


> That’s a lot of money that conservatives are sending to promote illegal activity.



What illegal activity?

Good grief you loons just post shit to whine. Get a hobby


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> I've said over and over that I would have never used them to start with. I'm simply countering the idea that they stole the money.


its not about you,,


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Here's something else we can do, hopefully to hit GoFuckMe…


Go to support.google.com/googleplay/android-developer/contact/takedown.
In the _“Application package name”_ field, enter _“*com.GoFundMe.GoFundMe*”_.
In the _“Please explain briefly why you flagged the app”_ field, briefly explain your objection to GoFuckMe's attempt to fraudulently misappropriate money that was attempted to be donated through them.  If you feel so moved, you might point out their support for blatant criminal groups such as _Black *LIES* Matter_, while falsely accusing the Freedom Convoy of illegal activity as an excuse for their illegal attempt to misappropriate those donations.
Select _“Yes”_ under _“Is the application still available on Google Play?”_.
In the _“Link to app in Play Store”_ field that appears when you perform the above step, enter _“*https:\\play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.GoFundMe.GoFundMe*”_, but change the backslashes to forward slashes.
Fill out other fields, as appropriate.
Note that it does seem to require that you upload something at the _“Attach a screenshot to help troubleshoot your issue”_ field.  I took a screenshot of the page at *https:\\play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.GoFundMe.GoFundMe* and uploaded that.


  I don't know if it'll actually do any good, but what you are doing with this process is reporting the GoFuckMe app to Google for being inappropriate.  A large number of such complaints will surely have to get someone's attention.

  While you're there, leave a one-star review for GoFuckMe as well.  You may have to download the app to your phone first, to establish with Google that you actually have the app and have a basis to review it, but you can always delete the app immediately afterward, and you don't even have to open it.


----------



## pknopp

iceberg said:


> then you are not looking vs just calling people liars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoFundMe backtracks on redistributing money for Canadian truckers, under threat of fraud investigation
> 
> 
> Facing a potential fraud investigation by the state of Florida, GoFundMe reversed a decision to redistribute money given by thousands of donors to the Canadian "Freedom Convoy" protesting COVID-19 regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxbusiness.com



 I'm fairly sure I called no one a liar but don't expect me to take Fox News word for anything.

 Even if they changed their mind, I am right here.


----------



## Uriel

pknopp said:


> I've said over and over that I would have never used them to start with. I'm simply countering the idea that they stole the money.


In a legal sense, it's more accurate to say they embezzled the money or attempted to.  Embezzlement can involve "misappropriation."


----------



## colfax_m

SassyIrishLass said:


> What illegal activity?
> 
> Good grief you loons just post shit to whine. Get a hobby


I guess you haven’t seen but these truckers are obstructing roadways.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> I guess you haven’t seen but these truckers are obstructing roadways.


where else are you going to park a big truck to protest the government??


----------



## SassyIrishLass

colfax_m said:


> I guess you haven’t seen but these truckers are obstructing roadways.



Ooooh that's horrible!!!!! 


Get a life....and the truckers made sure a roadway was open you dumbass loon


----------



## pknopp

colfax_m said:


> I guess you haven’t seen but these truckers are obstructing roadways.



 That would be a stretch to consider that as violent.


----------



## Uriel

colfax_m said:


> I guess you haven’t seen but these truckers are obstructing roadways.


There was an awful lot of obstructing highways by BLM over the last 2 years.  That didn't seem to bother the media or the left in general.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Uriel said:


> There was an awful lot of obstructing highways by BLM over the last 2 years.  That didn't seem to bother the media or the left in general.



Bbbuut that's different!!!!!


----------



## pknopp

Uriel said:


> There was an awful lot of obstructing highways by BLM over the last 2 years.  That didn't seem to bother the media or the left in general.



 It bothered a lot of people who will defend it here.


----------



## colfax_m

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ooooh that's horrible!!!!!
> 
> 
> Get a life....and the truckers made sure a roadway was open you dumbass loon


Well, it was horrible when BLM was doing it, right? Republicans even passed specific legislation against it.  

Seems the right wing is being hypocritical about these things.









						Canadian truckers cause chaos in second day of anti-vaccine protests
					

A “Freedom Convoy” of trucks joined by thousands of demonstrators brought Ottawa to a virtual standstill for a second day Sunday to protest Canada’s vaccine mandates, as other sympathetic truckers blocked…




					www.france24.com
				












						DeSantis tells protesters not to block traffic
					

Gov. Ron DeSantis said protests in Florida in support of Cuban citizens have been peaceful.




					www.tampabay.com


----------



## Uriel

pknopp said:


> It bothered a lot of people who will defend it here.


Fair point.  I personally haven't cared either way.

BLM's destruction of property bothered me however.


----------



## colfax_m

Uriel said:


> There was an awful lot of obstructing highways by BLM over the last 2 years.  That didn't seem to bother the media or the left in general.


True! And republicans responded by wishing them to die.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

colfax_m said:


> Well, it was horrible when BLM was doing it, right? Republicans even passed specific legislation against it.
> 
> Seems the right wing is being hypocritical about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian truckers cause chaos in second day of anti-vaccine protests
> 
> 
> A “Freedom Convoy” of trucks joined by thousands of demonstrators brought Ottawa to a virtual standstill for a second day Sunday to protest Canada’s vaccine mandates, as other sympathetic truckers blocked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeSantis tells protesters not to block traffic
> 
> 
> Gov. Ron DeSantis said protests in Florida in support of Cuban citizens have been peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tampabay.com



Or you are. Think hard


----------



## Uriel

colfax_m said:


> Well, it was horrible when BLM was doing it, right? Republicans even passed specific legislation against it.
> 
> Seems the right wing is being hypocritical about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian truckers cause chaos in second day of anti-vaccine protests
> 
> 
> A “Freedom Convoy” of trucks joined by thousands of demonstrators brought Ottawa to a virtual standstill for a second day Sunday to protest Canada’s vaccine mandates, as other sympathetic truckers blocked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeSantis tells protesters not to block traffic
> 
> 
> Gov. Ron DeSantis said protests in Florida in support of Cuban citizens have been peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tampabay.com


And the left as well by making a big deal out of the convoy.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> Well, it was horrible when BLM was doing it, right? Republicans even passed specific legislation against it.
> 
> Seems the right wing is being hypocritical about these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian truckers cause chaos in second day of anti-vaccine protests
> 
> 
> A “Freedom Convoy” of trucks joined by thousands of demonstrators brought Ottawa to a virtual standstill for a second day Sunday to protest Canada’s vaccine mandates, as other sympathetic truckers blocked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeSantis tells protesters not to block traffic
> 
> 
> Gov. Ron DeSantis said protests in Florida in support of Cuban citizens have been peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tampabay.com


those were people blocking traffic and causing a danger to themselves and motorists,,, this is trucks stopping in place,,


----------



## Uriel

colfax_m said:


> True! And republicans responded by wishing them to die.


Death threats are prevalent on both sides.  Although when some leftists did it to Rittenhouse, it didn't work out for them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

progressive hunter said:


> those were people blocking traffic and causing a danger to themselves and motorists,,, this is trucks stopping in place,,



Then BLM wondered why they got ran over


----------



## colfax_m

SassyIrishLass said:


> Or you are. Think hard


How am I being hypocritical? I’ve only remarked that conservatives seem to support it.


----------



## colfax_m

Uriel said:


> And the left as well by making a big deal out of the convoy.


I’ve hardly seen it make a ripple.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

colfax_m said:


> How am I being hypocritical? I’ve only remarked that conservatives seem to support it.



The truckers gave an avenue. You didn't know it and now look ridiculous


----------



## Uriel

colfax_m said:


> I’ve hardly seen it make a ripple.


For Canada, it has.  There's talk of a nationwide one being done in the US, but we'll see.


----------



## colfax_m

SassyIrishLass said:


> The truckers gave an avenue. You didn't know it and now look ridiculous


I haven’t seen that at all. Can you show me?


----------



## colfax_m

Uriel said:


> For Canada, it has.  There's talk of a nationwide one being done in the US, but we'll see.


I suppose so. Further demonstrating some selective outrage. Conservatives just support their own.


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> I suppose so. Further demonstrating some selective outrage. Conservatives just support their own.


all conservatives support the right to protest,, just not the right to burn down buildings and attack people like BLM and antifa were doing,,


----------



## Uriel

colfax_m said:


> I suppose so. Further demonstrating some selective outrage. Conservatives just support their own.


Perhaps, although what I find more shocking is that the left hasn't embraced the truckers.  For a side that claims to support workers uniting and rebelling, they've typically taken the side of the establishment throughout this.

The right doesn't have a stated goal of supporting united workers or of siding with labor over capital.  The left does, but it apparently doesn't follow through most of the time.


----------



## colfax_m

Uriel said:


> Perhaps, although what I find more shocking is that the left hasn't embraced the truckers.  For a side that claims to support workers uniting and rebelling, they've typically taken the side of the establishment throughout this.
> 
> The right doesn't have a stated goal of supporting united workers or of siding with labor over capital.  The left does, but it apparently doesn't follow through most of the time.


This isn’t a fight between labor versus capital. The left has a strong belief in public health and that’s what the truckers are fighting against.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

colfax_m said:


> This isn’t a fight between labor versus capital. The left has a strong belief in public health and that’s what the truckers are fighting against.



Even if you're vaxed you're still a risk 

Fact


----------



## progressive hunter

colfax_m said:


> This isn’t a fight between labor versus capital. The left has a strong belief in public health and that’s what the truckers are fighting against.


that might be true if the vaccine actually worked,, but it doesnt work,,


----------



## Uriel

colfax_m said:


> This isn’t a fight between labor versus capital. The left has a strong belief in public health and that’s what the truckers are fighting against.


Who do you think is funding the push for vaccine mandates?  Big Pharma isn't concerned with public health.

Public health is just the excuse that various governments and media have been pushing for the sake of mandates and various powers.  It's the same tactic many governments of the past have used.  The first excuse used for segregating Jews in Nazi Germany was public health, for example.

When the vaccine doesn't stop the spread, doesn't prevent infection, and may not even prevent hospitalization (depending on what pending information is starting to show), then what is the purpose?  Control.


----------



## colfax_m

SassyIrishLass said:


> Even if you're vaxed you're still a risk
> 
> Fact


Okay.


----------



## Orangecat

progressive hunter said:


> WHY DID YOU LIE??


Because that's the playbook for the useful idiots.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

colfax_m said:


> Okay.



Flummoxed much? Lol


----------



## colfax_m

Uriel said:


> Who do you think is funding the push for vaccine mandates? Big Pharma isn't concerned with public health.


Huh? I’m concerned about public health. No one is “funding” me.


----------



## colfax_m

SassyIrishLass said:


> Flummoxed much? Lol


Not flummoxed. Just not really interested in going down such a rabbit hole with such a hypocrite.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

colfax_m said:


> Not flummoxed. Just not really interested in going down such a rabbit hole with such a hypocrite.



I'm no hypocrite. Your vax is worthless.

You know it but have to keep the charade going. You're weak


----------



## iceberg

pknopp said:


> I'm fairly sure I called no one a liar but don't expect me to take Fox News word for anything.
> 
> Even if they changed their mind, I am right here.


feel free to Google the order of events, then.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> I guess you haven’t seen but these truckers are obstructing roadways.


where was your outcry when liberals did it?


----------



## Uriel

colfax_m said:


> Huh? I’m concerned about public health. No one is “funding” me.


I'm talking about the media and government being funded.  Pfizer may not own you, but they own much of the media and politicians.


----------



## iceberg

pknopp said:


> I'm fairly sure I called no one a liar but don't expect me to take Fox News word for anything.
> 
> Even if they changed their mind, I am right here.


as for liars... 





__





						Go Fund Me took the Canadian truckers money and will be giving it to their approved charities.
					

I thought everyone knew GoFundMe was garbage...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




you do say vs lying about what they did. 

long story short, you don't know what they did.


----------



## pknopp

iceberg said:


> feel free to Google the order of events, then.



 The order of events play no role in what I've said.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> where was your outcry when liberals did it?


All I’m doing is pointing out that conservatives seems to have changed their tune.


----------



## iceberg

pknopp said:


> The order of events play no role in what I've said.


yes, it does if you call people liars for saying gofundme was initially going to distribute, the money to their charities.


----------



## colfax_m

Uriel said:


> I'm talking about the media and government being funded.  Pfizer may not own you, but they own much of the media and politicians.


I think that’s overly conspiratorial. One doesn’t have to be “funded” to want what is obviously good for public health.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

colfax_m said:


> All I’m doing is pointing out that conservatives seems to have changed their tune.


Evidently you did too.

This is fun


----------



## pknopp

iceberg said:


> as for liars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Fund Me took the Canadian truckers money and will be giving it to their approved charities.
> 
> 
> I thought everyone knew GoFundMe was garbage...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do say vs lying about what they did.
> 
> long story short, you don't know what they did.



 So I'm assuming you checked my statements and found nowhere I called anyone a liar. So we can dismiss that as typical hyperbole. 

 I do not have to know anything but what I commented on.


----------



## colfax_m

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm no hypocrite. Your vax is worthless.
> 
> You know it but have to keep the charade going. You're weak


Still waiting for you to show me where they left open an avenue or wherever.

Didn’t we already have a look at your hypocrisy with censorship?


----------



## colfax_m

SassyIrishLass said:


> Evidently you did too.


What exactly did I do?


----------



## pknopp

iceberg said:


> yes, it does if you call people liars for saying gofundme was initially going to distribute, the money to their charities.



 I said people were wrong for saying they were stealing the money. Period.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> This isn’t a fight between labor versus capital. The left has a strong belief in public health and that’s what the truckers are fighting against.


so you are saying if you have a strong belief, it justifies actions. 

Yet you cry like a bitch when the other side has "a strong belief"


----------



## iceberg

pknopp said:


> I said people were wrong for saying they were stealing the money. Period.


Except initially they were going to til outcry forced their hand. 

twice. 

and you heavily implied sassy was lying.


----------



## pknopp

iceberg said:


> Except initially they were going to til outcry forced their hand.
> 
> twice.
> 
> and you heavily implied sassy was lying.



 What they may or may not were going to do initially has nothing to do with anything I've said. I commented on the original post. What might or might not have happened before that is irrelevant to anything I've said.


----------



## iceberg

pknopp said:


> What they may or may not were going to do initially has nothing to do with anything I've said. I commented on the original post. What might or might not have happened before that is irrelevant to anything I've said.


when you call someone a liar, where I linked you did, it does. 

now go play in denial alone.


----------



## pknopp

iceberg said:


> when you call someone a liar, where I linked you did, it does.
> 
> now go play in denial alone.



 Stomp your feet all you want.


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> What they may or may not were going to do initially has nothing to do with anything I've said. I commented on the original post. What might or might not have happened before that is irrelevant to anything I've said.


as I pointed out you lied about that,,


----------



## iceberg

pknopp said:


> Stomp your feet all you want.


not stomping a thing except this discussion.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> so you are saying if you have a strong belief, it justifies actions.
> 
> Yet you cry like a bitch when the other side has "a strong belief"


I haven’t said anything about that.

I’m just looking for someone to admit this is an obvious point of hypocrisy on the right.


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> I haven’t said anything about that.
> 
> I’m just looking for someone to admit this is an obvious point of hypocrisy on the right.


God damn you are a fucking liar. 

colfax_m said:
This isn’t a fight between labor versus capital. The left has a strong belief in public health and that’s what the truckers are fighting against. 
__________
the left feels strong. 

the right is against good public health

the implication is that the left is fine in what they do because of WHY they do it. 

But you won't allow, same "right" to others.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

pknopp said:


> The police instigate violence and then turn them in for violence.


GoFundMe didn't do the same when pages were set up for social justice rioters, so there's a serious double standard being applied.

GoFundMe is being threatened with a fraud investigation and I hope GFM gets burned, bad.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

pknopp said:


> What was stolen?


Ten MILLION dollars....lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

1srelluc said:


> Well ain't that some shady goings-on.
> 
> Reminds me of the feds that claimed there was a "domestic terrorist" threat for Lobby Day here in Virginia a couple of years back that prompted Klanrobe's "state of emergency" that proved unfounded.
> 
> UPDATE: GoFundMe Statement on the Freedom Convoy 2022 Fundraiser


Do you guys EVER read your own links?

"*However, due to donor feedback, we are simplifying the process. We will automatically refund all contributions directly — donors do not need to submit a request.* "


----------



## Flash

Violence my ass.  The goddamn Negroes spent six months rioting, burnng, murdering, and looting in addition to attacking police and a lot of money was raised for the shitheads through Gofundme.


----------



## Uriel

colfax_m said:


> I think that’s overly conspiratorial. One doesn’t have to be “funded” to want what is obviously good for public health.


But it's not "obviously good" for public health.  The vaccines don't work as originally advertised and even discussion of adverse effects is censored by Big Tech and the MSM somewhat.


----------



## pknopp

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> GoFundMe didn't do the same when pages were set up for social justice rioters, so there's a serious double standard being applied.
> 
> GoFundMe is being threatened with a fraud investigation and I hope GFM gets burned, bad.



 I have no idea what they did but if they have a double standard that wouldn't surprise me. I've seen very little evidence of any violence for them to have called the truckers on it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ron DeSantis Confirms Investigation of GoFundMe Underway, Other States Joining the Fight
					

GoFundMe might be done with the Freedom Convoy, but multiple Republican-led states have only begun investigating the crowdfunding platform.




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> God damn you are a fucking liar.
> 
> colfax_m said:
> This isn’t a fight between labor versus capital. The left has a strong belief in public health and that’s what the truckers are fighting against.
> __________
> the left feels strong.
> 
> the right is against good public health
> 
> the implication is that the left is fine in what they do because of WHY they do it.
> 
> But you won't allow, same "right" to others.


What the fuck are you talking about?

I was just responding as to why the political left isn’t supportive of these guys.

You really need to take a breather. You’re getting batshit crazy always looking to be attacked and just wanting to fight.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lol...

Newsweek: Freedom Convoy Raises $2M on GiveSendGo After GoFundMe Removes Campaign.








						Freedom Convoy Raises $2M on GiveSendGo After GoFundMe Removes Campaign
					

The fresh donations to the Canadian truckers include an anonymous donor giving $215,000 to the Freedom Convoy.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Wyatt earp

pknopp said:


> I said people were wrong for saying they were stealing the money. Period.


They tried to steal the money and give it to a charity of their choice but got in a pickle


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Wyatt earp said:


> They tried to steal the money and give it to a charity of their choice but got in a pickle



They fugged themselves


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SassyIrishLass said:


> They fugged themselves



Tomorrow morning at GoFundMe HQ....well we fucked up


----------



## pknopp

Wyatt earp said:


> They tried to steal the money and give it to a charity of their choice but got in a pickle



 If they did something previously from the articles posted, I have no idea. I commented on the articles posted.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

pknopp said:


> LOL, you sign an agreement with entity you partner with. Why is it you want the government to be able to step in and over ride an agreement two people voluntarily entered in to?


Negative. No one on the side of the Freedom Convoy or the donors agreed to have their money allocated to a charity other than the one they designated.

Businesswise, ethically, the very least GFM should do is close down the account to further donations and disburse the funds to the group _they agreed to disburse to._

It’s one thing to cite agreements on the part of the person who started the account but GFM made an agreement too and they should be held to it. They agreed to accept, hold and disburse the funds to the Freedom Convoy. They don’t get to change the rules after they’ve already accepted nine million dollars because they’re concerned about violence that may or may not even be committed by the designated recipients.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Negative. No one on the side of the Freedom Convoy or the donors agreed to have their money allocated to a charity other than the one they designated.
> 
> Businesswise, ethically, the very least GFM should do is close down the account to further donations and disburse the funds to the group _they agreed to disburse to._
> 
> It’s one thing to cite agreements on the part of the person who started the account but GFM made an agreement too and they should be held to it. They agreed to accept, hold and disburse the funds to the Freedom Convoy. They don’t get to change the rules after they’ve already accepted nine million dollars because they’re concerned about violence that may or may not even be committed by the designated recipients.



The entire fiasco is BS


----------



## pknopp

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Negative. No one on the side of the Freedom Convoy or the donors agreed to have their money allocated to a charity other than the one they designated.


 
 They may not have but GFM didn't steal it. They offered to refund or give to a charity the truckers picked out. When that didn't work out, they are refunding all of it. 




Ghost of a Rider said:


> Businesswise, ethically, the very least GFM should do is close down the account to further donations and disburse the funds to the group _they agreed to disburse to._


_ 
_That both agreed would not happen if there was violence involved. 




Ghost of a Rider said:


> It’s one thing to cite agreements on the part of the person who started the account but GFM made an agreement too and they should be held to it. They agreed to accept, hold and disburse the funds to the Freedom Convoy. They don’t get to change the rules after they’ve already accepted nine million dollars because they’re concerned about violence that may or may not even be committed by the designated recipients.



 No rules were changed. The agreement clearly spells out the violence and illegal activity disclaimers.


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> If they did something previously from the articles posted, I have no idea. I commented on the articles posted.


you lied about the article posted,,


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> They may not have but GFM didn't steal it. They offered to refund or give to a charity the truckers picked out. When that didn't work out, they are refunding all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _That both agreed would not happen if there was violence involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rules were changed. The agreement clearly spells out the violence and illegal activity disclaimers.


youre lying again,,

why do you keep doing that??


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

pknopp said:


> They may not have but GFM didn't steal it. They offered to refund or give to a charity the truckers picked out. When that didn't work out, they are refunding all of it.



They should have offered the refund from the beginning. They’re only doing so now because of the backlash.

They had no legal, moral or ethical standing to impose a choice on the truckers or the donors to choose a charity. The money never belonged to GFM so they had no right to make that sort of demand. 


pknopp said:


> That both agreed would not happen if there was violence involved.



Irrelevant. If they cannot prove that the truckers themselves were involved in any violence then they were obligated to disburse the funds as agreed.


pknopp said:


> No rules were changed. The agreement clearly spells out the violence and illegal activity disclaimers.



Even if they were justified in taking action due to the violence, I’m sure that nothing in the agreement included GFM arbitrarily deciding what to do with the funds after the fact other than full disbursement to the Freedom Convoy as agreed, or full refunds to all donors. 

Even if they did not keep the money, anything other than these two options would have amounted to theft.


----------



## pknopp

Ghost of a Rider said:


> They should have offered the refund from the beginning. They’re only doing so now because of the backlash.


 
 Maybe so. From the time I participated they were offering to refund.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They had no legal, moral or ethical standing to impose a choice on the truckers or the donors to choose a charity. The money never belonged to GFM so they had no right to make that sort of demand.
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. If they cannot prove that the truckers themselves were involved in any violence then they were obligated to disburse the funds as agreed.
> 
> 
> Even if they were justified in taking action due to the violence, I’m sure that nothing in the agreement included GFM arbitrarily deciding what to do with the funds after the fact other than full disbursement to the Freedom Convoy as agreed, or full refunds to all donors.
> 
> Even if they did not keep the money, anything other than these two options would have amounted to theft.



 They gave the truckers the option of picking a charity or giving a refund in the article I commented on.  Nothing was stolen.


----------



## progressive hunter

pknopp said:


> Maybe so. From the time I participated they were offering to refund.
> 
> 
> 
> They gave the truckers the option of picking a charity or giving a refund in the article I commented on.  Nothing was stolen.


once again you are lying by omission,,

why wont you say the entire statement by GFM???


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

pknopp said:


> Maybe so. From the time I participated they were offering to refund.
> 
> 
> 
> They gave the truckers the option of picking a charity or giving a refund in the article I commented on.  Nothing was stolen.



Again, it was never their money to decide what was to be done with it. It was not their place to give the choice to the truckers to give it to a charity or anything else.

They had two legal/ethical options:

1.) Disburse the funds to the intended recipients. Or

2.) Give it back to the donors. 

That’s it.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hilarious!  You Vax Cultists spend ever second 7/24 worrying about catching the manmade ChiCom Flu.  Even see you Karens driving around alone wearing a mask. Pure entertainment!


Yes, hilarious, moron.
I stated before I'm not worried, I'm VACCINATED against the Trump flu.

Entertainment is going to be when you self proclaimed "stand on your own two feet, no government handouts for me", have to start paying for yourselves, when you end up in the hospital or on a ventilator.
The government and insurance are gonna stop paying for the unvaxxed.
Then the real whining/begging will start.


----------



## pknopp

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Again, it was never their money to decide what was to be done with it. It was not their place to give the choice to the truckers to give it to a charity or anything else.
> 
> They had two legal/ethical options:
> 
> 1.) Disburse the funds to the intended recipients. Or
> 
> 2.) Give it back to the donors.
> 
> That’s it.



 You can't mention business and ethics in the same post.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, hilarious, moron.
> I stated before I'm not worried, I'm VACCINATED against the Trump flu.
> 
> Entertainment is going to be when you self proclaimed "stand on your own two feet, no government handouts for me", have to start paying for yourselves, when you end up in the hospital or on a ventilator.
> The government and insurance are gonna stop paying for the unvaxxed.
> Then the real whining/begging will start.


Yeah, that’s why you cultists spend 7/24 worrying about people who haven’t joined your cult yet.

Have you had the polio vaccination?
I don’t care!
You know why?
I’ve been vaccinated and will not catch and spread polio.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yeah, that’s why you cultists spend 7/24 worrying about people who haven’t joined your cult yet.


No, we just expose out the vaccine BS, that the Trump cult regurgitates.
I could give a crap whether your cult ever gets vaxxed.
Your cult deserves what you get, no sympathy.


Weatherman2020 said:


> Have you had the polio vaccination?


Yes.
4 times.

Children in the United States receive inactivated poliovirus vaccine (IPV) to protect against polio, or poliomyelitis. IPV is given by injection in the leg or arm, depending the person’s age. It may be given at the same time as other vaccines.

Children get four doses of IPV, with one dose at each of these ages:


2 months
4 months
6 through 18 months
4 through 6 years

Trumptards whine about booster shots.
They must not work.


Weatherman2020 said:


> I don’t care!
> You know why?
> I’ve been vaccinated and will not catch and spread polio.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, hilarious, moron.
> I stated before I'm not worried, I'm VACCINATED against the Trump flu.


And you can still get and spread COVID

Some vaccine


----------



## OldFlame

candycorn said:


> GFM returned the money to the donors.  Nothing was re-directed.


The funds should have been given to the cause that they were intended to go to. I hope they’re ruined after this, anyone that wants to play politics should not be involved in charitable donations.


----------



## Smokin' OP

SassyIrishLass said:


> And you can still get and spread COVID
> 
> Some vaccine


So, you can still get the flu, after receiving the flu shot.
Don't read or hear Trumptards whining about that.

Then, again, they don't know how vaccines work.


----------



## pknopp

OldFlame said:


> The funds should have been given to the cause that they were intended to go to. I hope they’re ruined after this, anyone that wants to play politics should not be involved in charitable donations.



 It's sad that you only see this in terms of politics. GFM says they will not fund anything that creates violence or illegal activities. I'm not sure what that has to do with politics.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Smokin' OP said:


> So, you can still get the flu, after receiving the flu shot.
> Don't read or hear Trumptards whining about that.
> 
> Then, again, they don't know how vaccines work.



You're vaxed, don't worry about what others do

How's that?


----------



## iceberg

colfax_m said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> I was just responding as to why the political left isn’t supportive of these guys.
> 
> You really need to take a breather. You’re getting batshit crazy always looking to be attacked and just wanting to fight.


no I point out your hypocrisy and you don't like that.


----------



## Smokin' OP

SassyIrishLass said:


> You're vaxed, don't worry about what others do
> 
> How's that?


Spread vaccine BS.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Smokin' OP said:


> Spread vaccine BS.



You're still a spreader, vaxed one.

Now run along


----------



## OldFlame

pknopp said:


> It's sad that you only see this in terms of politics. GFM says they will not fund anything that creates violence or illegal activities. I'm not sure what that has to do with politics.


They’re leftists. Their platform was used to raise money for BLM in various ways. 90 million was donated just for use in posting bail on GFM and other lefty donation sites like Act Blue. Act Blue is specific for leftist ‘causes’, it’s all about donating to Dems, goes right into their pockets. That’s one way that the left has far outperformed conservatives, they work hard to get their narrative out there, by buying media and tech to show and support only their side.


----------



## pknopp

OldFlame said:


> They’re leftists. Their platform was used to raise money for BLM in various ways. 90 million was donated just for use in posting bail on GFM and other lefty donation sites like Act Blue. Act Blue is specific for leftist ‘causes’, it’s all about donating to Dems, goes right into their pockets. That’s one way that the left has far outperformed conservatives, they work hard to get their narrative out there, by buying media and tech to show and support only their side.



 Call them hypocritical if you wish but raising bail is not illegal.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Smokin' OP said:


> So, you can still get the flu, after receiving the flu shot.
> Don't read or hear Trumptards whining about that.
> 
> Then, again, they don't know how vaccines work.



  Do you understand that this dangerous, experimental mRNA shit is *NOT* the same thing as genuine legitimate vaccines?

  The reason that you can get the flu after having a flu vaccine is that like most viruses, influenza mutates so that the strain that you later get is not the same as the strain from which the vaccine that you took was made; different enough that the vaccine no longer protects against it.  Once you've had a certain strain of influenza, or been vaccinated against it, you can never get that strain again, and you can never spread it to others.  But that protection doesn't apply to strains far enough mutated from the strains against which you have antibodies.

  The reason that you can get (and spread) COVID-1984 after being _“vaccinated”_ against it is that this dangerous mRNA shit doesn't work.


----------



## colfax_m

iceberg said:


> no I point out your hypocrisy and you don't like that.


You’re making up shit about me to be angry about. 

But feel free to ignore the hypocrisy on the right. It’s expected for you to do so. You’re not the kind of person you pretend to be.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

pknopp said:


> You can't mention business and ethics in the same post.


So are you saying that GFM, as a business, is inherently unethical? If so, why are you arguing in favor of their actions? If not, what’s your point?


----------



## pknopp

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So are you saying that GFM, as a business, is inherently unethical? If so, why are you arguing in favor of their actions? If not, what’s your point?



Just because I do not support something is not an excuse to lie about it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

pknopp said:


> Just because I do not support something is not an excuse to lie about it.


That doesn’t answer the question: Are you saying GFM is unethical as a business? Are you saying they’re guilty of unethical business practices? Or is it more general in that the business of conducting business is inherently unethical?


----------



## pknopp

Ghost of a Rider said:


> That doesn’t answer the question: Are you saying GFM is unethical as a business? Are you saying they’re guilty of unethical business practices? Or is it more general in that the business of conducting business is inherently unethical?



 I'm simply saying I would never use them. Too many unhappy stories about them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, hilarious, moron.
> I stated before I'm not worried, I'm VACCINATED against the Trump flu.
> 
> Entertainment is going to be when you self proclaimed "stand on your own two feet, no government handouts for me", have to start paying for yourselves, when you end up in the hospital or on a ventilator.
> The government and insurance are gonna stop paying for the unvaxxed.
> Then the real whining/begging will start.


So much for universal healthcare.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

pknopp said:


> I'm simply saying I would never use them. Too many unhappy stories about them.


That’s fine but you did not specify GFM in regards to ethics and business. You simply said the words “business” and “ethics” shouldn’t be used in the same sentence. Hence, the confusion.


----------



## Smokin' OP

SassyIrishLass said:


> You're still a spreader, vaxed one.
> 
> Now run along


So are you, unvaxxed one.
At least I won't be "running along" to the hospital or morgue.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So much for universal healthcare.


This is funny.

February 7 2022
Former “Hercules” star Kevin Sorbo attempted to troll those danged libs on Monday with a tweet about COVID-19 vaccines, but it backfired badly.

That’s because many people with the opposite of Sorbo’s politics actually agreed with his tweet ― even though it wasn’t the point he was trying to make.

It all started when the ’90s-era TV star and outspoken conservative asked rhetorically why the COVID-19 vaccines have been free when other medical necessities cost money.



> If the shots were given away for free because they’re life-saving, why isn’t insulin free? Chemotherapy? Epipens?
> — Kevin Sorbo (@ksorbs) February 7, 2022



It appears as though Sorbo likes universal healthcare.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> This is funny.
> 
> February 7 2022
> Former “Hercules” star Kevin Sorbo attempted to troll those danged libs on Monday with a tweet about COVID-19 vaccines, but it backfired badly.
> 
> That’s because many people with the opposite of Sorbo’s politics actually agreed with his tweet ― even though it wasn’t the point he was trying to make.
> 
> It all started when the ’90s-era TV star and outspoken conservative asked rhetorically why the COVID-19 vaccines have been free when other medical necessities cost money.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears as though Sorbo likes universal healthcare.


Irrelevant. The thing with Sorbo has nothing to do with my point.

The battle cry for proponents of universal healthcare is that everyone has a right to healthcare. Yet here you are suggesting that the unvaxed be denied a right they would and should share with everyone else.

Either healthcare is a right or it is not. You can’t have it both ways.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. The thing with Sorbo has nothing to do with my point.


YES, it does.
The vaccination is free...............................for now.
Sorbo suggested every shot/treatment should be free but they aren't.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> The battle cry for proponents of universal healthcare is that everyone has a right to healthcare.


No, it isn't.
Everyone right now, has a right to healthcare..........Affording it?
Not so much.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yet here you are suggesting that the unvaxed be denied a right they would and should share with everyone else.


That's right, proponents of for-profit healthcare, who don't want to prevent a disease or virus by getting a free shot, should pay, out of pocket, for their treatment.
You can't have it both ways.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Either healthcare is a right or it is not. You can’t have it both ways.


I'm not.
I stated before, everyone has a right to healthcare.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> YES, it does.
> The vaccination is free...............................for now.
> Sorbo suggested every shot/treatment should be free but they aren't.



It still has nothing to do with my point.


Smokin' OP said:


> No, it isn't.



Yes it is. It might not be _your_ battle cry but it’s definitely one I’ve heard before.


Smokin' OP said:


> Everyone right now, has a right to healthcare..........Affording it?
> Not so much.



Okay then, so if everyone has a right to healthcare then how would that work if they denied healthcare to unvaxed?


Smokin' OP said:


> That's right, proponents of for-profit healthcare, who don't want to prevent a disease or virus by getting a free shot, should pay, out of pocket, for their treatment.



This would essentially mean that healthcare is not a right or universal, it’s a reward for obeying the government.


Smokin' OP said:


> You can't have it both ways.



If healthcare were universal, it means precisely that.



Smokin' OP said:


> I'm not.
> I stated before, everyone has a right to healthcare.



But not everyone has a right to universal or government-funded healthcare, right?


----------



## Smokin' OP

Ghost of a Rider said:


> It still has nothing to do with my point.
> 
> 
> Yes it is. It might not be _your_ battle cry but it’s definitely one I’ve heard before.
> 
> 
> Okay then, so if everyone has a right to healthcare then how would that work if they denied healthcare to unvaxed?


Some doctors have already stopped seeing patients that are unvaxxed.

They won't deny treatment they just wont pay for it.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> This would essentially mean that healthcare is not a right


Yes it is.
They aren't denying treatment.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> or universal, it’s a reward for obeying the government.


Well, you get a reward for obeying facebook, twitter, Carlson, Hannity, Rogan or whomever too....................a bill.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If healthcare were universal, it means precisely that.


No, it doesn't.
Universal is one way.
Paying out of pocket is not universal.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> But not everyone has a right to universal or government-funded healthcare, right?


Correct.
You didn't state that before.

"Either healthcare is a right or it is not. You can’t have it both ways".


----------



## Theowl32

Yet they allowed a funding to be raised for the filthy ape that killed those people in the parade. Remember that? Anyone remember the name of the 6 year old that the ape killed? Ahhhh, but George Floyd.....


Oh yeah and that filthy ape had been arrested a few weeks before for running over the mother of his child.

But

Go fund me allowed their platform to be used to raise money for no other reason than negro privilege and political correctness. 

Don't you love too how all of these rallies around the world are being called racist? That is so locked into their vernacular it is impossible for them to break free from it.


----------



## JohnDB

So is that money going to "Libertarians for Vaccine Mandates" or "Transexual Kindergarten Teachers" or some such?


----------



## Gracie

https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/098/180/532/original/fecfdacda5c9fe74.mp4
		


Ottawa Police returning all fuel they took from the Truckers by Judges Order


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> Some doctors have already stopped seeing patients that are unvaxxed.



I thought healthcare was a right. If a doctor refuses to treat an unvaxed person then he apparently does not adhere to the principle himself. 

This brings up three important questions:

1.) What if the person cannot afford out of pocket? What then?

2.) What if healthcare becomes socialized, as many hope for? Will the government continue to deny this right to unvaxed?

3.) Vaxed people are still getting and transmitting Covid so what is the point?



Smokin' OP said:


> They won't deny treatment they just wont pay for it.



You already said some doctors are denying treatment. 


Smokin' OP said:


> Yes it is.
> They aren't denying treatment.



Yet some doctors are.


Smokin' OP said:


> Well, you get a reward for obeying facebook, twitter, Carlson, Hannity, Rogan or whomever too....................a bill.



What?


Smokin' OP said:


> No, it doesn't.
> Universal is one way.
> Paying out of pocket is not universal.



A question: What was the premise behind the concept of universal healthcare? 

Answer: Providing healthcare to everyone, _including those who did not have insurance or otherwise couldn’t afford medical care._

So how do you justify denying healthcare or refusing to pay for healthcare, thus violating the very principle behind universal healthcare? What do you then do with those who cannot afford out of pocket?


Smokin' OP said:


> Correct.
> You didn't state that before.





Smokin' OP said:


> "Either healthcare is a right or it is not. You can’t have it both ways".



Right. I’m arguing from the position that socialized medicine may one day be a reality. If it does, neither doctors nor the government will legally be able to deny healthcare to unvaxed or anyone.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I thought healthcare was a right. If a doctor refuses to treat an unvaxed person then he apparently does not adhere to the principle himself.


They are private practitioners, they can serve or reject whomever they want.
Hospitals or chain walk-in clinics, they can't........................YET.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> This brings up three important questions:
> 
> 1.) What if the person cannot afford out of pocket? What then?


Just like now, if you can't afford the office visit, you won't be seen or treated.
If you do go to the hospital, you will get a bill.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> 2.) What if healthcare becomes socialized, as many hope for? Will the government continue to deny this right to unvaxed?


IDK.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> 3.) Vaxed people are still getting and transmitting Covid so what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> You already said some doctors are denying treatment.


YES, in private practice.............So far.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yet some doctors are.
> 
> 
> What?


You are obviously getting your vaccine information from somewhere, that your reward for listening to them...............A bill for treatment, if you choose to be treated.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> A question: What was the premise behind the concept of universal healthcare?
> 
> Answer: Providing healthcare to everyone, _including those who did not have insurance or otherwise couldn’t afford medical care._
> 
> So how do you justify denying healthcare or refusing to pay for healthcare, thus violating the very principle behind universal healthcare?


Universal healthcare isn't here in the US, yet.
Right now, insurance companies can deny a claim just like any other, then you get a bill.
Right now, the hospitals will keep you alive maybe, but beyond that, not much else.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> What do you then do with those who cannot afford out of pocket?


See above or if you go to a for-profit, walk-in clinic, you won't be seen or treated, they may call an ambulance for you.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Right. I’m arguing from the position that socialized medicine may one day be a reality. If it does, neither doctors nor the government will legally be able to deny healthcare to unvaxed or anyone.


IDK about that, that reality is light-years away, let alone even drafting the contents of the bill.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> They are private practitioners, they can serve or reject whomever they want.
> Hospitals or chain walk-in clinics, they can't........................YET.



I understand that. But they are denying healthcare nevertheless.

What’s more, they are denying healthcare to people who will not take a vaccine (a misnomer btw; it’s a shot, not a vaccine) that will neither prevent them from contracting Covid, prevent them from transmitting it and may not prevent them from dying.


Smokin' OP said:


> Just like now, if you can't afford the office visit, you won't be seen or treated.
> If you do go to the hospital, you will get a bill.



That some can’t afford, which was the whole point behind Obamacare.


Smokin' OP said:


> You are obviously getting your vaccine information from somewhere, that your reward for listening to them...............A bill for treatment, if you choose to be treated.



Again, what?

You know what, don’t answer that. I really don’t care.


Smokin' OP said:


> Universal healthcare isn't here in the US, yet.



You just said a couple of posts back:

_“Everyone right now, has a right to healthcare..........Affording it?
Not so much.”_

Universal healthcare is, by definition, healthcare for all. You said then that everybody has the right to healthcare and now you’re saying we don’t have universal healthcare in the U.S.. So which is it?


----------



## Smokin' OP

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I understand that. But they are denying healthcare nevertheless.


SO.
Do you want to force a doctor to treat you?


Ghost of a Rider said:


> What’s more, they are denying healthcare to people who will not take a vaccine (a misnomer btw; it’s a shot, not a vaccine) that will neither prevent them from contracting Covid, prevent them from transmitting it and may not prevent them from dying.


YOUR opinion.
They have theirs.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> That some can’t afford, which was the whole point behind Obamacare.
> 
> 
> Again, what?
> 
> You know what, don’t answer that. I really don’t care.
> 
> 
> You just said a couple of posts back:
> 
> _“Everyone right now, has a right to healthcare..........Affording it?
> Not so much.”_
> 
> Universal healthcare is, by definition, healthcare for all. You said then that everybody has the right to healthcare and now you’re saying we don’t have universal healthcare in the U.S.. So which is it?


WTF?
It isn't "which", it's only one.
Everyone does have a right to healthcare, in a hospital, if you don't have insurance, YOU get and pay a bill.
If you go into a walk-in clinic or a private doctor, without insurance, they may see you and send you a bill.
We don't have universal healthcare, where you DON'T pay a bill.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> SO.
> Do you want to force a doctor to treat you?



Not really. But then, do I want to be forced to get a shot I don’t want through societal pressure and coercion via threats of job termination or refusal to pay for healthcare? Absolutely not.


Smokin' OP said:


> YOUR opinion.
> They have theirs.



That is most assuredly NOT a mere opinion. We already know for a fact the shot does not prevent infection, nor does it stop transmission, nor is it a guarantee against death. What’s more, the shot was touted as a vaccine in the beginning - meaning it would prevent infection -  but as it turns out, that is not true.

They don’t know what the fuck to do with this virus and they never did. 

In addition to all this, the majority of people infected with Covid are asymptomatic or the cases are so mild that hospitalization and even doctor visits are not necessary.

Given all this, there is no reasonable basis on which a doctor should deny treatment or insurance refuses to pay.


Smokin' OP said:


> WTF?
> It isn't "which", it's only one.
> Everyone does have a right to healthcare, in a hospital, if you don't have insurance, YOU get and pay a bill.
> If you go into a walk-in clinic or a private doctor, without insurance, they may see you and send you a bill.
> We don't have universal healthcare, where you DON'T pay a bill.



Universal healthcare is defined as healthcare for all, which you previously said we already have. Meaning, everyone has a right to healthcare. Now you’re saying we don’t have universal healthcare.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Not really. But then, do I want to be forced to get a shot I don’t want through societal pressure and coercion via threats of job termination or refusal to pay for healthcare? Absolutely not.


OMG, the pressure.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> That is most assuredly NOT a mere opinion. We already know for a fact the shot does not prevent infection, nor does it stop transmission, nor is it a guarantee against death.


No, it doesn't.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> What’s more, the shot was touted as a vaccine in the beginning - meaning it would prevent infection -  but as it turns out, that is not true.


You don't know how vaccines work.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> They don’t know what the fuck to do with this virus and they never did.
> 
> In addition to all this, the majority of people infected with Covid are asymptomatic or the cases are so mild that hospitalization and even doctor visits are not necessary.
> 
> Given all this, there is no reasonable basis on which a doctor should deny treatment or insurance refuses to pay.


Why not, they are a private company.
A lawyer can refuse to represent you, even though you have a right to representation in court.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Universal healthcare is defined as healthcare for all, which you previously said we already have.


NO, I didn't.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Meaning, everyone has a right to healthcare.


No, it doesn't.
A right to healthcare means you aren't being denied the right to inquire to be treated, it doesn't mean you're going to get it. 


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Now you’re saying we don’t have universal healthcare.


We don't.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> OMG, the pressure.



If that’s the word for shaming or guilting people to get a shot they don’t trust, so be it.


Smokin' OP said:


> No, it doesn't.



So why are doctors refusing unvaxed people


Smokin' OP said:


> You don't know how vaccines work.



I’m afraid I do. But even if I don’t, the narrative at the time led people to believe that the shot would protect them.


Smokin' OP said:


> Why not, they are a private company.
> A lawyer can refuse to represent you, even though you have a right to representation in court.



I didn’t say they don’t have the _legal_ right to deny healthcare, I said they have no _reasonable basis_ to deny healthcare to unvaxed given what we now know about the shot’s effectiveness.


Smokin' OP said:


> NO, I didn't.



Yes, you did. You made a point that everyone has a right to healthcare but that it doesn’t mean insurance will pay; that you may have to pay out of pocket.


Smokin' OP said:


> No, it doesn't.
> A right to healthcare means you aren't being denied the right to inquire to be treated, it doesn't mean you're going to get it.



So now you’re saying we don’t have a right to healthcare but everyone has the right to ASK for it? Are you fucking kidding me?


Smokin' OP said:


> We don't.



You said in an earlier post that everyone has the right to healthcare.

I quote from post #358:

_“Everyone right now, has a right to healthcare..........Affording it?
Not so much.”_

Maybe you don’t understand the concept of rights. A right to healthcare means you have a right to healthcare. It does not mean you have a right to healthcare only if you can afford it.

What you’re saying is that we don’t have a right to healthcare but that we have a right to buy it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

1srelluc said:


> Well ain't that some shady goings-on.
> 
> Reminds me of the feds that claimed there was a "domestic terrorist" threat for Lobby Day here in Virginia a couple of years back that prompted Klanrobe's "state of emergency" that proved unfounded.
> 
> UPDATE: GoFundMe Statement on the Freedom Convoy 2022 Fundraiser


They should be happy they’re leaving with their livelihoods intact. I would’ve taken their CDLs.
You lost. Now fuck off.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

pknopp said:


> The police instigate violence and then turn them in for violence.


The option to leave was always there.The ever so patient Canadian police literally begged them to leave.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Hutch Starskey said:


> They should be happy they’re leaving with their livelihoods intact. I would’ve taken their CDLs.



  Which only goes to show why tyrannical left *wrong*-wing filth such as yourself do not belong anywhere near any position of power or authority.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

1srelluc said:


> I'm not going to bother checking but it would be interesting to see their list of approved "charities".....I figure the dems are already jockeying for it to go to their various slush fund "charities".


Terms of service.


CrusaderFrank said:


> Trucker Convoy needs to sue them for a billion dollars


Trucker convoy can’t afford gas.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bob Blaylock said:


> Aged?Which only goes to show why tyrannical left *wrong*-wing filth such as yourself do not belong anywhere near any position of power or authority.


Billions of dollars of commerce were affected. Do you honestly believe that would be tolerated? They got off lucky. Go home and say your prayers of gratitude.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Weatherman2020 said:


>


That shit is already locked down. Pound sand, rubes.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Weatherman2020 said:


> Really pisses you Leftards that blue collar workers are standing up against the establishment


It pisses me off that these workers are dumb enough be talked into doing something so stupid and counterproductive.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Golfing Gator said:


> Can they sue the convoy people if the funds were not used for food, gas, and unemployment?


Is it even specified as to who the funds are available to and to how they will be disbursed?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Weatherman2020 said:


> No, because the fund is to support them. If they use it to pay a mortgage or medical bills or whiskey, that’s their need.


Young bucks need the whiskey, now!  Maybe some jerky. The spicy kind.


----------



## 1srelluc

Hutch Starskey said:


> They should be happy they’re leaving with their livelihoods intact. I would’ve taken their CDLs.
> You lost. Now fuck off.


Jeez, mental much?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Definition of "cult" -- People who scare Smokin' OP


You mad bro? You act as if go fund me said go fuck yourself


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Delldude said:


> Gofundme now has lost credibility.


They had credibility? Who knew that blindly giving money online could be risky?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> *HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK HONK *


Honkey.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Weatherman2020 said:


> The Stasi of both nations use the same tactics.
> View attachment 597333


Fukin glowies


----------



## Hutch Starskey

JohnDB said:


> So is that money going to "Libertarians for Vaccine Mandates" or "Transexual Kindergarten Teachers" or some such?


It’s funding the camps


----------



## Hutch Starskey

1srelluc said:


> Jeez, mental much?


These dopes just cost a lot of money and lost time for nothing. New cars are already delayed by months. What’s one more for the morons? 
There’s ways to protest more effectively. This nuclear option wasn’t necessary.


----------



## Uncensored2008

progressive hunter said:


> wait a minute,, where did you get that??
> 
> thats not what go fund me said,, here is what they said
> 
> View attachment 597148



GoDefraudMe had intended to give the money to BLM and Planned Parenthood.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> GoDefraudMe had intended to give the money to BLM and Planned Parenthood.


Gawd you are stupid.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Hutch Starskey said:


> Billions of dollars of commerce were affected. Do you honestly believe that would be tolerated? They got off lucky. Go home and say your prayers of gratitude.



  Canaduh's government was already seriously damaging commerce.

  It's unfortunately that the immediate effect of the truckers' protest is to damage commerce even more, but they're fighting for an end to extreme government policies that were going to have a much greater and longer-lasting adverse impact.  If the truckers succeed, then the net effect will be much better for commerce in the long run, than if the truckers hadn't protested, and the unjustifiable government restrictions had been allowed to remain in place.

  And much better for other important elements of essential human rights as well.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Hutch Starskey said:


> Gawd you are stupid.



  As if you're in any position to cast aspersions on anyone else's intelligence.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hutch Starskey said:


> Terms of service.
> 
> Trucker convoy can’t afford gas.


You're a delusional Progressive, but I repeat myself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> Gawd you are stupid.



Great reply!

So thoroughly debunked my points. You demonstrated the extent of your intellect and rhetorical acumen.

You watch Don Lemon, doncha?


----------



## Smokin' OP

Ghost of a Rider said:


> If that’s the word for shaming or guilting people to get a shot they don’t trust, so be it.


January 13 2022
A Milwaukee man has opened up about how COVID-19 wiped off his entire immediate family within weeks, leaving him a "sole survivor." All of them were unvaccinated. 

John Delarue told WTMJ-TV his family consisting of his parents and sister, who was legally blind, were getting ready to celebrate Christmas when COVID struck.

John lived on the ground floor of a duplex owned by his parents James and Susan Delarue. His sister Lynn Delarue lived with their parents, who were also their primary caregivers.

His mother was the first one to fall ill on Dec. 11. John was home when he heard a thud. He rushed to find out what made the noise when he saw that his mother had collapsed. "I thought she was having a heart attack, so I called 911," John told the news outlet.

To his shock, he found out that his mother had COVID. She was immediately put in the COVID ICU. "I talked to my mom. It was the day before they intubated her, and she told me that her nurse and doctors recommended that if my dad and sister were feeling sick that they should get to the hospital right away," he added.




Ghost of a Rider said:


> So why are doctors refusing unvaxed people


Because they can, they are in private practice, they have a right to protect themselves and their staff.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’m afraid I do. But even if I don’t, the narrative at the time led people to believe that the shot would protect them.


YOU DON'T.
A shot doesn't protect them, their immune system does, the shot elevates your immune system.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> I didn’t say they don’t have the _legal_ right to deny healthcare, I said they have no _reasonable basis_ to deny healthcare to unvaxed given what we now know about the shot’s effectiveness.


That's your opinion, theirs and the laws that be, disagrees.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yes, you did. You made a point that everyone has a right to healthcare but that it doesn’t mean insurance will pay; that you may have to pay out of pocket.


Correct.
You have the right to walk in any hospital, for an evaluation.
You have a right to schedule an appointment with any private practitioner.
NO ONE is preventing a person from doing that.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> So now you’re saying we don’t have a right to healthcare but everyone has the right to ASK for it? Are you fucking kidding me?


I wish I were unless you are dying, that's how the greatest healthcare system in the world operates.
If you call your doctor claiming you have a gut wound and bleeding out, the doctor will call for or tell you to call an ambulance to take you to the hospital.
So, did that doctor deny you healthcare because he/she didn't drive right over and operate on you, in your garage?


Ghost of a Rider said:


> You said in an earlier post that everyone has the right to healthcare.
> 
> I quote from post #358:
> 
> _“Everyone right now, has a right to healthcare..........Affording it?
> Not so much.”_


_They do, see above._


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe you don’t understand the concept of rights. A right to healthcare means you have a right to healthcare. It does not mean you have a right to healthcare only if you can afford it.


WOW, are you in for a big surprise.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> What you’re saying is that we don’t have a right to healthcare but that we have a right to buy it.


Correct..........................the greatest healthcare system in the world.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Great reply!
> 
> So thoroughly debunked my points. You demonstrated the extent of your intellect and rhetorical acumen.
> 
> You watch Don Lemon, doncha?


They aren’t points. That’s the point. You debunked yourself when you posted it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> They aren’t points. That’s the point. You debunked yourself when you posted it.



Yet they left you unable to address or refute them..


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yet they left you unable to address or refute them..


There’s nothing to debate. There’s no arguing with your imagination. Every post you make is a self own. One day , in a moment of clarity you might get why. But not today, I guess.

When BLM or PP get a check then we can talk.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hutch Starskey said:


> There’s nothing to debate. There’s no arguing with your imagination. Every post you make is a self own. One day , in a moment of clarity you might get why. But not today, I guess.
> 
> When BLM or PP get a check then we can talk.



Yet it is astounding just how well documented "my imagination" is.









						WATCH: ‘JUST THE NEWS – NOT NOISE,’ with Texas AG Ken Paxton | Tonight’s featured guest is Texas GOP Attorney General Ken Paxton. Also appearing will be former FBI Assistant Director of Intelligence Kevin Brock and North Carolina GOP House candidate 
					

Tonight’s featured guest is Texas GOP Attorney General Ken Paxton. Also appearing will be former FBI Assistant Director of Intelligence Kevin Brock and North Carolina GOP House candidate Bo Hines. The show runs weekdays at 6 p.m. EST and may be live-streamed on the Real America’s Voice Network...




					ussanews.com
				




Now, the fact that GoDefraudMe didn't steal the funds in the end mean that conspiracy charges - still criminal - rather than grand theft  will be filed. And this is still international securities fraud, where GoDefraudMe solicited monies for other than stated purposes across international borders.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yet it is astounding just how well documented "my imagination" is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: ‘JUST THE NEWS – NOT NOISE,’ with Texas AG Ken Paxton | Tonight’s featured guest is Texas GOP Attorney General Ken Paxton. Also appearing will be former FBI Assistant Director of Intelligence Kevin Brock and North Carolina GOP House candidate
> 
> 
> Tonight’s featured guest is Texas GOP Attorney General Ken Paxton. Also appearing will be former FBI Assistant Director of Intelligence Kevin Brock and North Carolina GOP House candidate Bo Hines. The show runs weekdays at 6 p.m. EST and may be live-streamed on the Real America’s Voice Network...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ussanews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the fact that GoDefraudMe didn't steal the funds in the end mean that conspiracy charges - still criminal - rather than grand theft  will be filed. And this is still international securities fraud, where GoDefraudMe solicited monies for other than stated purposes across international borders.


You are dumb as shit. 
The money was refunded and no mention of donations to BLM or PP were ever announced. 
Your capacity for epic self owns is astonishing.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> January 13 2022
> A Milwaukee man has opened up about how COVID-19 wiped off his entire immediate family within weeks, leaving him a "sole survivor." All of them were unvaccinated.
> 
> John Delarue told WTMJ-TV his family consisting of his parents and sister, who was legally blind, were getting ready to celebrate Christmas when COVID struck.
> 
> John lived on the ground floor of a duplex owned by his parents James and Susan Delarue. His sister Lynn Delarue lived with their parents, who were also their primary caregivers.
> 
> His mother was the first one to fall ill on Dec. 11. John was home when he heard a thud. He rushed to find out what made the noise when he saw that his mother had collapsed. "I thought she was having a heart attack, so I called 911," John told the news outlet.
> 
> To his shock, he found out that his mother had COVID. She was immediately put in the COVID ICU. "I talked to my mom. It was the day before they intubated her, and she told me that her nurse and doctors recommended that if my dad and sister were feeling sick that they should get to the hospital right away," he added.




I work on a vessel that, at the time, had a crew of eight. All but the captain were unvaxed. Four of the crew members ended up getting Covid. The first one had to quarantine in his stateroom but it made the rounds anyway. The second guy started feeling punky so he quarantined in his room. To make a long story short, hey all survived and with the exception of one, they all had mild symptoms that amounted to nothing more than losing taste and smell. I didn't get it at all or if I did, I was asymptomatic.

I'm sure there are more horror stories like Delarue's but there are just as many, if not more, with happy outcomes.   

Covid is not as deadly as the paranoids make it out to be. 


Smokin' OP said:


> Because they can, they are in private practice, they have a right to protect themselves and their staff.



"Because they can" is not an answer.


Smokin' OP said:


> YOU DON'T.
> A shot doesn't protect them, their immune system does, the shot elevates your immune system.



That may or may not be true but the fact remains that that's what people were led to believe at the time.


Smokin' OP said:


> That's your opinion, theirs and the laws that be, disagrees.



Did I or did I not already say they have the legal right to deny healthcare?


Smokin' OP said:


> Correct.
> You have the right to walk in any hospital, for an evaluation.
> You have a right to schedule an appointment with any private practitioner.
> NO ONE is preventing a person from doing that.



That's not receiving healthcare.


Smokin' OP said:


> I wish I were unless you are dying, that's how the greatest healthcare system in the world operates.
> If you call your doctor claiming you have a gut wound and bleeding out, the doctor will call for or tell you to call an ambulance to take you to the hospital.
> So, did that doctor deny you healthcare because he/she didn't drive right over and operate on you, in your garage?



If healthcare is a right then does it matter if my doctor refuses me as long as the hospital or _someone_ gives it?


Smokin' OP said:


> _They do, see above._



Wrong. What you described is not healthcare.


Smokin' OP said:


> WOW, are you in for a big surprise.



As I understand it, no one can be denied healthcare. You may end up at a second rate charity hospital or something but you can't be denied, even if you can't pay for it.


----------



## Man of Ethics

1)  I am in no way involved with this trucker protest or MAGA, etc.  

2)  *Totalitarian Left uses the same tactics to silence Independents.*

3)  Hopefully Conservatives and Independents will find the will to boycott anyone who employs supporters of Leftist Cancel Culture.  Many Independents would be happy to.  Sadly, Conservatives are not there yet.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I work on a vessel that, at the time, had a crew of eight. All but the captain were unvaxed. Four of the crew members ended up getting Covid. The first one had to quarantine in his stateroom but it made the rounds anyway. The second guy started feeling punky so he quarantined in his room. To make a long story short, hey all survived and with the exception of one, they all had mild symptoms that amounted to nothing more than losing taste and smell. I didn't get it at all or if I did, I was asymptomatic.
> 
> I'm sure there are more horror stories like Delarue's but there are just as many, if not more, with happy outcomes.


Five of my neighbors had covid, two died, three survived....................."success". 


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Covid is not as deadly as the paranoids make it out to be.


6 million people would disagree if they could, they can't.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> "Because they can" is not an answer.


Yes, it is, you just don't like the answer.
Companies reserve the right to refuse service.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> That may or may not be true but the fact remains that that's what people were led to believe at the time.


Do you think the people making those claims had a crystal ball or still do?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Did I or did I not already say they have the legal right to deny healthcare?
> 
> 
> That's not receiving healthcare.


No, shit.
Didn't say it was, no one blocked their right to access.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> If healthcare is a right


It isn't.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> then does it matter if my doctor refuses me as long as the hospital or _someone_ gives it?


What if several hospitals or doctors can't or refuse?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Wrong. What you described is not healthcare.


You keep confusing a right *to* healthcare with healthcare *is* a right.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> As I understand it, no one can be denied healthcare. You may end up at a second rate charity hospital or something but you can't be denied, even if you can't pay for it.


You're coming around to my point.

"You may end up".
What about the other facilities that denied you healthcare?

Being full, no doctors available, no nurses available, no more beds in ICU, etc.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Relative Ethics said:


> 1)  I am in no way involved with this trucker protest or MAGA, etc.
> 
> 2)  *Totalitarian Left uses the same tactics to silence Independents.*
> 
> 3)  Hopefully Conservatives and Independents will find the will to boycott anyone who employs supporters of Leftist Cancel Culture.


So, you whine about "leftist" cancel culture, then call for boycotts?


Relative Ethics said:


> Many Independents would be happy to.  Sadly, Conservatives are not there yet.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> January 13 2022
> A Milwaukee man has opened up about how COVID-19 wiped off his entire immediate family within weeks, leaving him a "sole survivor." All of them were unvaccinated.
> 
> John Delarue told WTMJ-TV his family consisting of his parents and sister, who was legally blind, were getting ready to celebrate Christmas when COVID struck.
> 
> John lived on the ground floor of a duplex owned by his parents James and Susan Delarue. His sister Lynn Delarue lived with their parents, who were also their primary caregivers.
> 
> His mother was the first one to fall ill on Dec. 11. John was home when he heard a thud. He rushed to find out what made the noise when he saw that his mother had collapsed. "I thought she was having a heart attack, so I called 911," John told the news outlet.
> 
> To his shock, he found out that his mother had COVID. She was immediately put in the COVID ICU. "I talked to my mom. It was the day before they intubated her, and she told me that her nurse and doctors recommended that if my dad and sister were feeling sick that they should get to the hospital right away," he added.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they can, they are in private practice, they have a right to protect themselves and their staff.
> 
> YOU DON'T.
> A shot doesn't protect them, their immune system does, the shot elevates your immune system.
> 
> That's your opinion, theirs and the laws that be, disagrees.
> 
> Correct.
> You have the right to walk in any hospital, for an evaluation.
> You have a right to schedule an appointment with any private practitioner.
> NO ONE is preventing a person from doing that.
> 
> I wish I were unless you are dying, that's how the greatest healthcare system in the world operates.
> If you call your doctor claiming you have a gut wound and bleeding out, the doctor will call for or tell you to call an ambulance to take you to the hospital.
> So, did that doctor deny you healthcare because he/she didn't drive right over and operate on you, in your garage?
> 
> _They do, see above._
> 
> WOW, are you in for a big surprise.
> 
> Correct..........................the greatest healthcare system in the world.



Crap, so the Wuhan Designer Virus® is like 99% fatal then? 

You wouldn't lie to try and gain power for your Reich, would you?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> Five of my neighbors had covid, two died, three survived....................."success".



Four of my coworkers had Covid, all survived. Success.

For every story of Covid tragedy, there are ten stories with happy endings or just turn out to be non-events. 

Having said that, no one is arguing that Covid can be deadly, that's not the point. The question is, is it deadly enough and is the shot effective enough to warrant doctors turning away unvaxed patients or the government coercing us via our employers by threat of taking away our jobs? I don't think so.


Smokin' OP said:


> 6 million people would disagree if they could, they can't.



And even more would agree because they can.


Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, it is, you just don't like the answer.
> Companies reserve the right to refuse service.



No, it is not an answer. It is simply a reaffirmation that they have the legal right to do so. It does not answer the question as to whether they are justified through reason, logic or critical thinking about what we know about the virus and the effectiveness of the shot. Again, I don't think so. 


Smokin' OP said:


> Do you think the people making those claims had a crystal ball or still do?



Of course not. But do you think they should have imposed lockdowns and mandates that virtually killed the economy and created a whole host of new problems such as suicides, murder-suicides, divorces, skyrocketing crime, public assaults on planes and in restaurants knowing virtually nothing about the virus or whether the shot would work? 


Smokin' OP said:


> No, shit.
> Didn't say it was, no one blocked their right to access.



"Access" suggests that they can actually receive it. What you're saying is that people have the right to ask for it or just look at it. "We can tell you what's wrong with you but we won't do anything about it."


Smokin' OP said:


> It isn't.
> 
> What if several hospitals or doctors can't or refuse?



Are you telling me that a person with Covid and severe symptoms can be turned away from every hospital or clinic?


Smokin' OP said:


> You keep confusing a right *to* healthcare with healthcare *is* a right.





Smokin' OP said:


> You're coming around to my point.
> 
> "You may end up".
> What about the other facilities that denied you healthcare?
> 
> Being full, no doctors available, no nurses available, no more beds in ICU, etc.



I think we're talking about two different things. I'm talking about people who _have_ Covid. Can they be turned away? 

As for unvaxed, does it make sense for a doctor to turn away an unvaxed patient even if the patient is seeking care for something else entirely?

My problem with all of this is what I see as the self righteous moral posturing behind doctors refusing unvaxed patients.  

Covid became a moral and political issue as soon as the government started with the mandates and then pushed an improperly tested and hasty "vaccine" that turned out to be anything but with unforeseen side effects.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Ghost of a Rider said:


> For every story of Covid tragedy, there are *ten* stories with happy endings or just turn out to be non-events.



  You seem to have misspelled _“thousands of”_.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Bob Blaylock said:


> You seem to have misspelled _“thousands of”_.


You may be right but I think he gets the idea. At least I hope he does.


----------



## Man of Ethics

Smokin' OP said:


> So, you whine about "leftist" cancel culture, then call for boycotts?


Absolutely.  It is sad that Cancel Culture tactics are used.  But as long as Progressives use these tactics, Conservatives and Independents have no option to not respond in kind.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crap, so the Wuhan Designer Virus® is like 99% fatal then?


That's what you got out of that?
MORON.



Uncensored2008 said:


> You wouldn't lie to try and gain power for your Reich, would you?


YOU would and do.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Four of my coworkers had Covid, all survived. Success.
> 
> For every story of Covid tragedy, there are ten stories with happy endings or just turn out to be non-events.


The same happens with the flu.
People still get a flu shot every year.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Having said that, no one is arguing that Covid can be deadly, that's not the point. The question is, is it deadly enough and is the shot effective enough to warrant doctors turning away unvaxed patients


That's up to the doctor, for some, yes it is.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> or the government coercing us via our employers by threat of taking away our jobs? I don't think so.


I think so.
An employer has a right to keep themselves, their employees, and their customers safe.
Just like smoking, drinking or doing drugs on the job, unvaxxed people or people with covid put everyone else, at risk.




Ghost of a Rider said:


> And even more would agree because they can.
> 
> 
> No, it is not an answer.


Yes, it is, you just don't like it.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> It is simply a reaffirmation that they have the legal right to do so. It does not answer the question as to whether they are justified through reason, logic or critical thinking about what we know about the virus and the effectiveness of the shot. Again, I don't think so.


Yes, they do.
The law backs them up, you can always go to the hospital.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Of course not. But do you think they should have imposed lockdowns and mandates that virtually killed the economy and created a whole host of new problems such as suicides, murder-suicides, divorces, skyrocketing crime, public assaults on planes and in restaurants knowing virtually nothing about the virus or whether the shot would work?


What would you have them do?
The last pandemic in 1918, they had lockdowns to curb the spread of the Spanish flu.
It was only 6 weeks and people freak out?
Wonder what percent of those who flipped out, are "preppers"?
Prepared to spend years in a bunker.

So, profits over people?


Ghost of a Rider said:


> "Access" suggests that they can actually receive it. What you're saying is that people have the right to ask for it or just look at it. "We can tell you what's wrong with you but we won't do anything about it."


YES, that's the way it is.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Are you telling me that a person with Covid and severe symptoms can be turned away from every hospital or clinic?


No, not every one.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> I think we're talking about two different things. I'm talking about people who _have_ Covid. Can they be turned away?


They can and are.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> As for unvaxed, does it make sense for a doctor to turn away an unvaxed patient even if the patient is seeking care for something else entirely?


That is up to the practitioner.
Some practitioners did the same with AIDS patients.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> My problem with all of this is what I see as the self righteous moral posturing behind doctors refusing unvaxed patients.


Likely, they feel the same about, the self-righteous people that are unvaxxed.
They wouldn't be doing it otherwise. 


Ghost of a Rider said:


> Covid became a moral and political issue as soon as the government started with the mandates


No, it became political, when Trump downplayed the entire thing, his cult followed suit, just as they are now.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> and then pushed an improperly tested and hasty "vaccine" that turned out to be anything but with unforeseen side effects.


You just don't know how vaccines work.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Relative Ethics said:


> Absolutely.  It is sad that Cancel Culture tactics are used.  But as long as Progressives use these tactics, Conservatives and Independents have no option to not respond in kind.


Everyone has the option NOT to use a product or service.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> That's what you got out of that?
> MORON.


It's what you implied.

Panic porn is what you Nazis use to control the rules.

Problem is, people are over your lies.



Smokin' OP said:


> YOU would and do.



Whole families WIPED out because they didn't obey Xi's man. OBEY or DIE....

Fucking Nazi moron.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's what you implied.


I did NOT.................LIAR.
That's what you stated.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Panic porn is what you Nazis use to control the rules.
> 
> Problem is, people are over your lies.


Trumptards lie worse than their dear leader.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Whole families WIPED out because they didn't obey Xi's man. OBEY or DIE....


Good riddance.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Fucking Nazi moron.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Smokin' OP said:


> The same happens with the flu.
> People still get a flu shot every year.



And yet we have no mandates or societal or governmental pressure to take a flu shot.


Smokin' OP said:


> That's up to the doctor, for some, yes it is.



Which only tells me that opinions and thoughts on the matter are subjective. 


Smokin' OP said:


> I think so.
> An employer has a right to keep themselves, their employees, and their customers safe.



Again, all you're telling me is that they have the legal right, based on an opinion, to deny patients. The question is, is the virus _that_ deadly or is the shot _that_ effective to reasonably and logically deny healthcare to unvaxed patients or threaten to take their jobs?

Let me make something clear at this point because you don't seem to grasp where I'm coming from and you just keep repeating that they have the legal right. When I say "are they justified...", I don't mean in the legal sense, I mean are they justified _in principle. _

In other words, does it make _logical sense_ to deny unvaxed patients given that the vaccinated can still get infected, still transmit it and still die from it? 


Smokin' OP said:


> Just like smoking, drinking or doing drugs on the job, unvaxxed people or people with covid put everyone else, at risk.




Given that vaxed can still get it, so do they.


Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, it is, you just don't like it.



No, it's not. Your response is an answer to the question: "Can they legally deny patients...?". The answer is "Yes" and I already know this. But that is not my question. 


Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, they do.
> The law backs them up, you can always go to the hospital.



Again with the law. I'm not talking about the law, I'm talking about common sense and principles.


Smokin' OP said:


> What would you have them do?



Who said they had to DO anything? 

In my fifty eight years on this spinning rock, I have come to learn that people, as a species, are stupid. I like what K (Tommy Lee Jones) said in response to J's (Will Smith) question as to why not tell the people about the aliens, people are smart.: "A _person_ is smart. People are dumb, panicky, dangerous animals." 

That said, Americans are easily panicked and want the government to do something - anything - no matter how foolish, stupid or ineffective it is in the long run. The smart thing to do is to make decisions based on what you _know,_ not what you don't. What's worse, they _acted_ as if they knew what they were doing but they never did. 


Smokin' OP said:


> The last pandemic in 1918, they had lockdowns to curb the spread of the Spanish flu.
> It was only 6 weeks and people freak out?



Not quite true. California's was sixty four weeks, Illinois' was ten weeks and New York's was twelve. 

But none of that has anything to do with my point. My point had nothing to do with the way people reacted to the lockdown mandates but rather, the effect the lockdowns had on peoples' psyches, mental health and emotional wellbeing. In that sense, the lockdowns were a disaster.


Smokin' OP said:


> Wonder what percent of those who flipped out, are "preppers"?
> Prepared to spend years in a bunker.



What difference does it make?


Smokin' OP said:


> So, profits over people?



What do profits have to do with skyrocketing murders, suicides and assaults?


Smokin' OP said:


> YES, that's the way it is.
> 
> No, not every one.
> 
> They can and are.



Why? 

I can think of no other reason for turning away an infected unvaxed Covid patient other than punishment. 


Smokin' OP said:


> That is up to the practitioner.
> Some practitioners did the same with AIDS patients.



That doesn't answer the question and I'm not asking the practitioner anyway, I'm asking _you_: Does it make sense for a doctor to turn away an unvaxed patient even if the patient is not infected and is seeking care for something else entirely?


Smokin' OP said:


> Likely, they feel the same about, the self-righteous people that are unvaxxed.
> They wouldn't be doing it otherwise.



My refusal to get the shot is not a moral imposition or judgment on anyone. A doctor's refusal to treat an unvaxed yet uninfected patient is. 


Smokin' OP said:


> No, it became political, when Trump downplayed the entire thing, his cult followed suit, just as they are now.



And Biden called Rittenhouse a white supremacist long before all the facts were generally known and before Kyle was acquitted. So what?


Smokin' OP said:


> You just don't know how vaccines work.



Whether I do or do not, I know that it was not properly tested and my overall feeling about the release of the vaccine was that they rushed it out because people are dumb, panicky, dangerous animals and wanted the government to "DO SOMETHING!!".


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> I did NOT.................LIAR.



Awww, fucking nazi...

{A Milwaukee man has opened up about how COVID-19 wiped off his entire immediate family within weeks, leaving him a "sole survivor." All of them were unvaccinated.}

How many out of how many?

EVERYONE GUNNA DIE....










Smokin' OP said:


> That's what you stated.
> 
> Trumptards lie worse than their dear leader.
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> View attachment 602119



You Nazi vermin know that with 99.3% survival rates, your power over the proles is gone. Your mRNA shit doesn't do a fucking thing other than cause heart attacks in teens. Your power is failing.

You need fear if you're going to rule. So rubes like you tell anecdotes like this. to desperately try and create panic.

It doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Man of Ethics

Smokin' OP said:


> Everyone has the option NOT to use a product or service.


Hopefully Conservatives and Independents will organize to *reasonably* avoid using products and services of businesses which employ Totalitarian Leftists.

I do not mean *all* Leftists -- just those who support Cancel Culture.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> Awww, fucking nazi...
> 
> {A Milwaukee man has opened up about how COVID-19 wiped off his entire immediate family within weeks, leaving him a "sole survivor." All of them were unvaccinated.}
> 
> How many out of how many?


I didn't make any conclusions like that, you fucking moron, YOU did.


Uncensored2008 said:


> EVERYONE GUNNA DIE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Nazi vermin know that with 99.3% survival rates, your power over the proles is gone. Your mRNA shit doesn't do a fucking thing other than cause heart attacks in teens. Your power is failing.


There you go again retard.
Just because the Trump virus is survivable doesn't mean people are symptom-free.
12.5 cases of heart inflammation, not fucking heart attacks,  per million.
Covid weakens the heart muscle too.



Uncensored2008 said:


> You need fear if you're going to rule. So rubes like you tell anecdotes like this. to desperately try and create panic.
> 
> It doesn't work anymore.


ANYMORE?
It never worked on idiots.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Relative Ethics said:


> Hopefully Conservatives and Independents will organize to *reasonably* avoid using products and services of businesses which employ Totalitarian Leftists.
> 
> I do not mean *all* Leftists -- just those who support Cancel Culture.


Hopefully, conservatives, (real conservatives) independents and democrats  will avoid using the companies and their products that still give their $$$ to the authoritarian republicans that wanted to overthrow the election and support cancel culture.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> Everyone has the option NOT to use a product or service.



You mean like the Trump vaccines, Herr Nazi?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> I didn't make any conclusions like that, you fucking moron, YOU did.
> 
> There you go again retard.
> Just because the Trump virus is survivable doesn't mean people are symptom-free.
> 12.5 cases of heart inflammation, not fucking heart attacks,  per million.
> Covid weakens the heart muscle too.
> 
> 
> ANYMORE?
> It never worked on idiots.



Sadly it worked well enough that we allowed you Nazis to utterly destroy our economy.

We are STILL 28 million jobs under where we were before the bioattack by China.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> You mean like the Trump vaccines, Herr Nazi?


That too, communist moron.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sadly it worked well enough that we allowed you Nazis to utterly destroy our economy.


That was under NAZI Trump, you moron.


Uncensored2008 said:


> We are STILL 28 million jobs under where we were before the bioattack by China.


You're FOS, as usual.

The official government data shows that between January 2021, when Biden took office, and September, the number of employed Americans rose from 142.7 million to 147.6 million, or a gain of nearly 5 million jobs.

In numerical terms, that’s a bigger gain in jobs than for the equivalent period under every post-World War II president who first came to office in an election. (This comparison leaves out Harry Truman, Lyndon Johnson and Gerald Ford, each of whom initially assumed the office without being elected.)

The closest competitor to Biden was Jimmy Carter, with a gain of 2.8 million jobs.

The U.S. economy is still about 5 million jobs below the pre-pandemic peak — 147.6 million jobs in September 2021, compared with 152.5 million jobs in February 2020.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> That was under NAZI Trump, you moron.



What did President Trump shut down, Herr Himmler?

I seem to recall Cuomo, Frau Fuhrer Whitmer, Newsom, et al. as the Nazi pigs shutting everything down.



Smokin' OP said:


> You're FOS, as usual.
> 
> The official government data shows that between January 2021, when Biden took office, and September, the number of employed Americans rose from 142.7 million to 147.6 million, or a gain of nearly 5 million jobs.



Wow - only 28 million more to go to reach the 175 million jobs in Jan 2019 before you Nazis and your CCP allies launched this bioweapon against us.



Smokin' OP said:


> In numerical terms, that’s a bigger gain in jobs than for the equivalent period under every post-World War II president who first came to office in an election. (This comparison leaves out Harry Truman, Lyndon Johnson and Gerald Ford, each of whom initially assumed the office without being elected.)
> 
> The closest competitor to Biden was Jimmy Carter, with a gain of 2.8 million jobs.
> 
> The U.S. economy is still about 5 million jobs below the pre-pandemic peak — 147.6 million jobs in September 2021, compared with 152.5 million jobs in February 2020.



The stagflation of Biden is still 28 million below the 2019 numbers Trump had


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> What did President Trump shut down, Herr Himmler?


March 29 2020
President Donald Trump is extending the voluntary national shutdown for a month as sickness and death from the coronavirus pandemic rise in the U.S.
The initial 15-day period of social distancing urged by the federal government expires Monday and Trump had expressed interest in relaxing the national guidelines at least in parts of the country less afflicted by the pandemic. But instead he decided to extend them through April 30, a tacit acknowledgment he'd been too optimistic.



Uncensored2008 said:


> I seem to recall Cuomo, Frau Fuhrer Whitmer, Newsom, et al. as the Nazi pigs shutting everything down.


Bet you "recall" a LOT  of things................in your RW bubble.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Wow - only 28 million more to go to reach the 175 million jobs in Jan 2019 before you Nazis and your CCP allies launched this bioweapon against us.


WOW, FOS...........Again.


Uncensored2008 said:


> The stagflation of Biden is still 28 million below the 2019 numbers Trump had


5 million, lying retard.


----------



## Michelle420

1srelluc They usually just refund the donations.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> March 29 2020
> President Donald Trump is extending the voluntary national shutdown for a month as sickness and death from the coronavirus pandemic rise in the U.S.
> The initial 15-day period of social distancing urged by the federal government expires Monday and Trump had expressed interest in relaxing the national guidelines at least in parts of the country less afflicted by the pandemic. But instead he decided to extend them through April 30, a tacit acknowledgment he'd been too optimistic.



Voluntary?

So he didn't shut down anything.

Unlike Cuomo, Whitmer, Newsom, et al.



Smokin' OP said:


> Bet you "recall" a LOT  of things................in your RW bubble.
> 
> WOW, FOS...........Again.
> 
> 5 million, lying retard.



28 shithead.

Your Nazi site chose February 2020 as opposed to January for a reason.

I point out that a year earlier there were 23 million more jobs.

See, that's the way it is with you Nazis - you lie and gaslight.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> Voluntary?
> 
> So he didn't shut down anything.


YES, Trump did.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Unlike Cuomo, Whitmer, Newsom, et al.


So, California, Michigan and NY ruined the entire nations economy?



Uncensored2008 said:


> 28 shithead.


Get that figure out of your ass?


Uncensored2008 said:


> Your Nazi site chose February 2020 as opposed to January for a reason.


Yes, they did, moron.

The first US covid-19 case was January 19.
14 U.S. coronavirus cases were noted by public health agencies between January 21 and February 23, 2020.



Uncensored2008 said:


> I point out that a year earlier there were 23 million more jobs.


Yes, you "point out" a lot of things..................without any proof.


Uncensored2008 said:


> See, that's the way it is with you Nazis - you lie and gaslight.


Communist, right wing, projection...................as usual.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Smokin' OP said:


> YES, Trump did.



Lying doesn't help you Nazi.



Smokin' OP said:


> So, California, Michigan and NY ruined the entire nations economy?


 Yes, along with the other blue states and scum like Hogan.



Smokin' OP said:


> Get that figure out of your ass?
> 
> Yes, they did, moron.
> 
> The first US covid-19 case was January 19.
> 14 U.S. coronavirus cases were noted by public health agencies between January 21 and February 23, 2020.



So you wait a month to get numbers AFTER half the country was already locked down.

You Nazis are frauds.

Go back a year for a baseline - ah but that exposes the truth - which you fascist vermin are trying so hard to hide.



Smokin' OP said:


> Yes, you "point out" a lot of things..................without any proof.
> 
> Communist, right wing, projection...................as usual.



I just bust you Nazis on your obvious bullshit.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lying doesn't help you Nazi.


Trump is living proof, along with his cult.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Yes, along with the other blue states and scum like Hogan.


You're delusion, as usual.


Uncensored2008 said:


> So you wait a month to get numbers AFTER half the country was already locked down.


Again, delusional.
Trump didn't even declare a national emergency until March 13.

March 16 2020
President Donald Trump on Monday released a series of coronavirus guidelines to slow the spread that calls for a lockdown of America, including the closing of restaurants and schools. 

'Each and every one of us has a critical role to play in stopping the spread,' the president said in the White House briefing room. 

The two-page list, called '15 Days to Slow the Spread,' advises avoiding 'eating or drinking in bars, restaurants, and food courts - use drive through, pickup, and delivery options.'

It also calls on governors that have states with 'evidence of community transmission' to close schools in the affected areas.' And it asks those states to address childcare issues as well as nutritional needs of children who use schools for their meals. 

The two-page list, called '15 Days to Slow the Spread,' advises avoiding 'eating or drinking in bars, restaurants, and food courts - use drive through, pickup, and delivery options.'

It also calls on governors that have states with 'evidence of community transmission' to close schools in the affected areas.' And it asks those states to address childcare issues as well as nutritional needs of children who use schools for their meals. 


Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis are frauds.





> “I am going to put it very simply: the president of the United States has the authority to do what the president has the authority to do, which is very powerful. The president of the United States calls the shots,” said Trump.





Uncensored2008 said:


> Go back a year for a baseline - ah but that exposes the truth - which you fascist vermin are trying so hard to hide.


So, January of 2019?



Uncensored2008 said:


> I just bust you Nazis on your obvious bullshit.


That's all you communist spout is delusional, BULLSHIT.


----------

